# Daily Banner



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

A evo i hrvatskih banera iz iste arhive...

Dakle debeeeelo zaostajemo...
A po svemu sudeci,tako ce i ostati...


----------



## Alterlee

Očigledno je da nema banera iz Srbije u arhivi, ali ih je sigurno bilo. Koliko mi se čini bio je i jedan Kragujevački i jedan iz srpskog Hong Konga.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Nasao kragujevacki...
i to na jednoj istoj ovakvoj temi i tamo vidim kako je prosla prica sa banerima,da sam znao ne bih ni pokusavao...



Jos jedan kolaz...

A da evo i Uzica,za cudo nije kolaz...:lol:


----------



## podvodni

predlog za NS...


----------



## FutogCORE

Odličan! :applause:


----------



## Wuxa

Meni je ova bolja za NS :dunno:


----------



## podvodni

^^ ta je za petrovaradin 
a i ona prva je ipak vise SKYSCRAPER CITY


----------



## Tony Tv

@V_E_J_Z_K ti si iz Užica ili?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Pa jedino ako je Uzice u Istocnoj Srbiji...:lol::lol::lol:

Jesam iz Uzica ali onog istocnog i manjeg...



nixy said:


> Он је наш Крагујевчанин.


Tako je nixy...


----------



## nixy

Он је наш Крагујевчанин.


----------



## Tony Tv

A, pa zbog toga i pitam, jer gledao sam neke tvoje banere na kojima je, mislim Užice.
Ipak si više iz centralne, no iz istočne Srbije...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Tony Tv said:


> A, pa zbog toga i pitam, jer gledao sam neke tvoje banere na kojima je, mislim Užice.
> Ipak si više iz centralne, no iz istočne Srbije...


A po cemu to,casti ti?
Ja sam ti pravi planinski gorstak (dinarski tip),blizu dva metra,neko bi rekao da me vidi da sam iz vasih krajeva...
Nego nije ovo chat-room,u KG-u studiram,a iz Majdanpeka sam,pogledaj temu na ssss-likama...

Toliko o tome,a sad ne bi bilo lose da se neki baner i odabere i tako to,mislim...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tony Tv

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> A po cemu to,casti ti?
> Ja sam ti pravi planinski gorstak (dinarski tip),blizu dva metra,neko bi rekao da me vidi da sam iz vasih krajeva...
> Nego nije ovo chat-room,u KG-u studiram,a iz Majdanpeka sam,pogledaj temu na ssss-likama...
> 
> Toliko o tome,a sad ne bi bilo lose da se neki baner i odabere i tako to,mislim...:lol::lol::lol:


Iskreno nije me briga jesi 2 ili metari i žilet, niti đe studiraš...
Meni je Kragujevac sa koje god, strane svijeta gledano u centru Srbije...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

LoL


----------



## Novosadian

podvodni said:


> predlog za NS...


Odlicna je, ali je malo mutna i mislim da se od ovih par moze napraviti bolji (posebno od prvog), ako se zna autor ili izvor
































Ovde sam ih nasao link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426307&page=31
Ako ne, onda definitivno saljite...


V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Evo i ova tri banera za BG,autor se zna,kao i izvor,samo bi trebala dozvola...
> Mada kako citam ni to vise nije potrebno za baner, samo da se navede izvor i nista drugo...


Prva dva su mi dosta dobri, ali na trecem je 'Usce' previse 'pojelo' ostatak, pa izgleda kao jedan od onih gradova koji imaju jednu kulu i nista drugo... :dunno:



Wuxa said:


> Meni je ova bolja za NS :dunno:


Ok su te sa Petrovaradinom, ali na tim slikama grad se skoro i ne vidi i izgleda mnogo manje (tj i ne izgleda kao grad vec tvrdjava u sumi ), isti slucaj su i oni predlozi za BG sa Kalemegdana ili Zemuna, kao i ova dole...


V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> LoL
> :lol:
> 
> Usudio sam se...
> Obratite paznju na Toranj na Avali...
> 
> 
> S'a reci...


 Sto se tice CGe, ja definitivno glasam za Boku, mada sam malo pristrasan, jer ako nesto volim u Crnoj Gori, onda je to defiinitivno Boka. 
U svakom slucaju sam definitivno za to da pokusamo da proguramo banerkay:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Definitivno mi se svidja druga od tih sto si nasao i od nje bi zaista moglo nesto da se uradi,od ostalih tesko...
Mada tesko da ce iko znati odakle te slike poticu...

Sto se tice BG-a on ima par kula,ali rastrkanih pa koji god baner da se posalje izgledace kao grad sa jednom kulom,hahahahha...


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Wuxa said:


>





podvodni said:


>





V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


>





V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


>




Premoćni su svi!!! Evo, V_E_J_Z_K, pošto se ti najviše trudiš, ti budi zadužen za naše bannere (ako su ostali saglasni), pa ih pošalji Janu ili postavi na sledeći thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985


----------



## podvodni

podvodni said:


> predlog za NS...


što se tiče ove slike, izvor je www.nacionalnarevija.com , mada verujem da su je i oni preuzeli od negde... ovo je njihov kontakt mejl ako bude trebalo... [email protected]


----------



## jimmy spong

meni se svidja svaka od tih slika za novi sad


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Evo smanjio sam ga na velicinu banera 718x123 i blago pojcao boje,jer je gornji bio pomalo anemican.

Neka ga Singi ili Bojan posalju Janu,sa izvorom na nacionalnu reviju,treba samo navesti izvor,a ne i obezbediti dozvolu,nije ovo smak sveta,vec jedan obican baner,mozda nije najbolji,tj daleko je od najboljeg koji mozemo poslati,ali vredi pokusati sa njim pa sta bude...

Saljite...



PS Ako nemate nista protiv onu veliku panoramu Beograda bih prebacio u temu BG 2010 jer je iz te godine,a nemaju svi pristup kafani,vec samo registrovani korisnici,pa steta da je i drugi ne vide...


----------



## stormwatchforever

mr.berns said:


> ^^
> pa ti slikaj sa malog radanovca, tamo nema visokih zgrada:lol::lol::lol:.
> Subotica je kao Sarajevo, samo jos da si nekako uhvatio onu s brda, s dola napravljenu dzamiju(da se vlasti uslihtaju i muslimanima).
> Da se naslanja na recimo reku Tisu(kao segedin) Subotica bi bila jedan od najlepsih malih gradova europe.
> Ova slika sto si je postavio u 4:25 je najbolja.


Subotici ne treba reka da bi bila najlepsa :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^

Ima Palic i to je dosta,nego zasto od ovih silnih predloga u nazad ni jedan nije poslat?


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> nego zasto od ovih silnih predloga u nazad ni jedan nije poslat?


Izvoli odgovor. 



BeogradskiVESLAČ;60211581 said:


> Evo, V_E_J_Z_K, pošto se ti najviše trudiš, ti budi zadužen za naše bannere (ako su ostali saglasni), pa ih pošalji Janu ili postavi na sledeći thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^

Hahah no way.Ja nisam ovlascen za to.


----------



## EagleX

I koji se banner-i na kraju salju?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Je l' se meni cini ili su u poslednje vreme poceli da se ponavljaju i vrte jedno te isti baneri?


----------



## delija90

EagleX said:


> ovu varijantu sam posvetlio


Nemojte da palamudite vise.Eaglex salji sam ovo i Bog da nas vidi! :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^

Ovako bi izgledao kad bi se smanjio na velicinu banera 719x123.



Ova slika bi tek otkinula da je snimljena u predvecerje,a ovo prazno nebo zamenio neki dinamican zalazak sunca...

Ali radimo sa cim imamo,singi posalji ovo vec jednom,sirot'nja raja te moli...:lol:
Ti si jedini zivi moderator ovde,mada moze i autor Eaglex da posalje na onaj link...


----------



## EagleX

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> ^^
> 
> Ovako bi izgledao kad bi se smanjio na velicinu banera 719x123.
> 
> 
> 
> Ova slika bi tek otkinula da je snimljena u predvecerje,a ovo prazno nebo zamenio neki dinamican zalazak sunca...
> 
> Ali radimo sa cim imamo,singi posalji ovo vec jednom,sirot'nja raja te moli...:lol:
> Ti si jedini zivi moderator ovde,mada moze i autor Eaglex da posalje na onaj link...


Da napravim jednu varijantu predvece? Ako se slozite dajte mi rok 1-2 dana pa cu ja poslati Janu ili kome vec treba (ako nije problem recite mi kolika dimenzija i pikselacija da bude)...


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ 719x123 su dimenzije, mada vise se ne salju baneri, vec glavni moderatori traze po netu odredjene fotografije/panorame. Koliko sam ja upucen, tako sada stoje stvari. Inace, fotografija je odlicna.


----------



## delija90

Ma moze da posalje ko hoce banner.Sta vam je vise?

Samo da se ispostuju ove 3 stavke:
Source:
City: 
Description:

Zato i Eaglex treba da postavi banner tamo!Ovaj je po meni najbolji a za zalazak sunca preterujete.Nemojte da ste takvi perfekcionisti.

Slobodno postavite i jos neki.(jedan od onih novosadskih je ok)


----------



## podvodni

^^ U pravu si... Pošto ovako nikad ništa nećemo poslati, ja šaljem ovaj dole, a EagleX nek pošalje ove tornjeve Subotice.... BG, UE, BL i KG su već bili... sad šaljemo NS i SU, a mogle bi i Nišlije i Crnogorci (PG ili obala) malo da se aktiviraju... to je to...


----------



## EagleX

Johnny_kgc said:


> ^^ 719x123 su dimenzije, mada vise se ne salju baneri, vec glavni moderatori traze po netu odredjene fotografije/panorame. Koliko sam ja upucen, tako sada stoje stvari. Inace, fotografija je odlicna.


Hvala na informacijama. 
Zamolicu moderatore da postave.


delija90 said:


> Ma moze da posalje ko hoce banner.Sta vam je vise?
> 
> Samo da se ispostuju ove 3 stavke:
> Source:
> City:
> Description:
> 
> Zato i Eaglex treba da postavi banner tamo!Ovaj je po meni najbolji a za zalazak sunca preterujete.Nemojte da ste takvi perfekcionisti.
> 
> Slobodno postavite i jos neki.(jedan od onih novosadskih je ok)


Inace je nemoguce uslikati zalazak Sunca iz ove pozicije ali je osvetlenje grada premocno uvece pa sacekajte jedan do dva dana....
Stvarno i bila steta da gradovi poput Zrenjanina, Sombora, Novog Sada, Kragujevca ne stave na baner.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Bez_imena said:


> NS



Meni se ova najviše sviđa za NS!


----------



## podvodni

poslao sam predlog, Jan je pozitivno odgovorio - 18tog ide NS


----------



## Wuxa

^^ Koji si poslao za NS? Tvrdjavu ili grad?


----------



## EagleX

da postavim na onu temu o Bannerima (strana)?








Ovo nisu moje slike, ali su mnogo bolje, da li bi bilo bolje da njih predlozim?









ne znam autora(da li to moze biti problem?)








Marinovski


----------



## EagleX

podvodni said:


> poslao sam predlog, Jan je pozitivno odgovorio - 18tog ide NS


Super! Poslao si onu vecernju varijantu?
p.s. Kako si mu poslao, i sta se stavlja za "Source"?


----------



## Johnny_kgc

podvodni said:


> poslao sam predlog, Jan je pozitivno odgovorio - 18tog ide NS


Ozbiljno? 
Izvinjavam se sto sam sirio dezinformacije u svom poslednjem postu. Odlicno je sto mogu da se salju fotografije!

Ne znam koju si od ove dve slike NSa poslao, ali mislim da je forumom proslo mnogo lepsih panorama NSa od ove dve... No, ova sa tvrdjavom je ok... nadam se da si nju poslao.



EagleX said:


> da postavim na onu temu o Bannerima (strana)?


http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae338/EagleX_photos/panorama.jpg

Ova tvoja je najbolje kadrirana. Bravo! Boje i osvetljenje mi je diskutabilno. Posebno boja neba. 










Ovde su boje - WOW! Kadar je isto dobar, ali bolji na predhodnoj.

Subotica super izgleda! :cheers: Saljite momci... Suboticani, izaberite koju cete...



EagleX said:


> Super! Poslao si onu vecernju varijantu?
> p.s. Kako si mu poslao, i sta se stavlja za "Source"?


Posaljes mu privatnu poruku. Za Source napisi ime autora fotografije i link ka njegovom portfoliju/sajtu. Na baneru ne pisi nista, a u poruci napisi da se radi o Subotici, Srbija.


----------



## EagleX

^^
Hvala na info!
Definitivno saljem Jan-u tu varijantu!


----------



## EagleX

Ja sam poslao poruku moderatoru Jan-u da pitam kad ce omoguciti da se baneri rejtuju i sad cekam odgovor...


----------



## podvodni

wassmer said:


> Данас свратим на форум и видим познат ми нешто банер и коментаришем у себи како екстра изгледа, али уопште не региструјем да је то Нови Сад. :lol:


:lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Koliko je domacih banera bilo do sada u istoriji SSC?


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Fleetwood Brougham said:


> Koliko je domacih banera bilo do sada u istoriji SSC?


Odgovor samo 3 stranice daleko :


podvodni said:


> BG, UE, BL i KG su već bili...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Prelistaj temu,prve strane i ja sam se to pitao.Bili su Bg-specijal za Bozic,zatim Uzice i dva kolaza Bl i Kg,ovo je do sad najlepsi.


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

E pa lepo...


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

EagleX said:


> Ja sam poslao poruku moderatoru Jan-u da pitam kad ce omoguciti da se baneri rejtuju i sad cekam odgovor...



A ja sam baš nešto hteo glasati... Odgovori li ti taj išta?

Inače, baš mi je drago za banner. Iščekivao sam ga kao svečano otvaranje SP2010 u fudbalu. :cheers:


----------



## Luka

kay: za baner


----------



## Bojan9

wassmer said:


> Данас свратим на форум и видим познат ми нешто банер и коментаришем у себи како екстра изгледа, али уопште не региструјем да је то Нови Сад. :lol:
> 
> Одличан је. :cheers:


Ista stvar :lol:

I ovdje :cheers:


----------



## montesky

sad i ja vidjeh:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Cestitke za Novi Sad!:cheers:

A evo i Zoranovih panoramica Kragujevca koji ozbiljno mogu da konkurisu za baner.


----------



## geronimo_rs

ja sam na forumu već 45 min. i da nisam pročitao na NS temi čestitku povodom banera ne bih ni skontao... :nuts:


----------



## stormwatchforever

Congratulations! Jedino sto ne moze da se glasa, od sredine Jula pise da ce moci sredinom Avgusta a ono nista.


----------



## delija90

E fala .....! :cheers:


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> A evo i Zoranovih panoramica Kragujevca koji ozbiljno mogu da konkurisu za baner.


Meni se ni jedna od tih ne dopada, a i ne volim te "razvučene". Uostalom, KG je već bio na banneru i to među prvima od naših gradova. Dozvolimo da se i drugi gradovi predstave.


----------



## ожежи

Супер је! 
Мало је блурован, али свејдно :cheers:


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Svako neka razmislja o banneru za svoj grad, pa cemo se ovde dogovarati oko toga kada je pravi trenutak za koji. Po mom misljenju, obzirom da je KG vec bio, treba sacekati pravu panoramu, fotku koja oduzima dah , pa tek onda razmisljati o banneru za KG. Zasto zuriti...
Posle duzeg vremena imamo, ne 1, vec 2 srpska bannera i neka to bude, za sada, to. :cheers:


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Johnny_kgc said:


> treba sacekati pravu panoramu, fotku koja oduzima dah


Nećeš mnogo čekati. Za manje od 7 časova stiže jedna takva fotka! :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Super za NS, ali mi se baner ni malo ne svidja. Ne volim inacne nocne, cak ni NYC mi ne izdleda impresivno na nocnom baneru, a kamo li NS, to bi mogao biti bilo koji grad. Bar da je nocni pa da se vidi nesto, tvrdjava ili da je Dunav izrazeniji. 



EagleX said:


> Cini mi se da se ovaj vecini dopao, sad je na vama red!


Ovaj je extra!

Sta bi s onim nasim Trebinja?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Al3XaNd4R said:


> Evo jedna crnogorska: zeMo?
> 
> Pruga Beograd Bar


od toliko ljepote ova stjencina na kojoj se ne vidi most.


----------



## podvodni

Bad_Hafen said:


> Super za NS, ali mi se baner ni malo ne svidja. Ne volim inacne nocne, cak ni NYC mi ne izdleda impresivno na nocnom baneru, a kamo li NS, to bi mogao biti bilo koji grad. Bar da je nocni pa da se vidi nesto, tvrdjava ili da je Dunav izrazeniji.


iskreno, bio bih začuđen da je tebi nešto po volji...


----------



## Johnny_kgc

BeogradskiVESLAČ;62187523 said:


> Nećeš mnogo čekati. Za manje od 7 časova stiže jedna takva fotka! :cheers:


Bas tako! :cheers:


----------



## Dragomir

Pridružujem se čestitkama na vrlo lijepom baneru Novog Sada.
Pozdrav iz Osijeka !


----------



## Scar Tissue

Ceestitke na banneru. tek sam sad skuzio da je novi sad. mislim ono neki proeuropski grad.:nuts: Samo zasto mi secini kao daje ovo mobitelom slikano?


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Pa zar nije Novi Sad proeuropski grad? 

Čestitke na banneru! :cheers1:


----------



## FutogCORE

Scar Tissue said:


> Ceestitke na banneru. tek sam sad skuzio da je novi sad. mislim ono neki proeuropski grad.:nuts: Samo zasto mi secini kao daje ovo mobitelom slikano?


Ај напоље. :bash:


----------



## podvodni

Scar Tissue said:


> Ceestitke na banneru. tek sam sad skuzio da je novi sad. mislim ono neki proeuropski grad.:nuts: Samo zasto mi secini kao daje ovo mobitelom slikano?


ekšli, nije proevropski nego EVROPSKI grad


----------



## ожежи

mirza-sm said:


> ^^ Pa zar nije Novi Sad proeuropski grad?
> 
> Čestitke na banneru! :cheers1:


Зависи како кад... мало јесте... мало није...


----------



## stormwatchforever

Scar Tissue said:


> Ceestitke na banneru. tek sam sad skuzio da je novi sad. mislim ono neki proeuropski grad.:nuts: Samo zasto mi secini kao daje ovo mobitelom slikano?


Zanimljivo, mozda je problem do resizeovanja ali po Exifu slikano je sa Canon 1Ds Mark II tako da nije do aparata sigurno.


----------



## podvodni

evo i szabadke 

:cheers:


----------



## Luka

:cheers: za Suboticu


----------



## stormwatchforever

Tour de Serbia se nastavlja! 

 Congratulations Subotica!!!!!


----------



## Singidunum

:cheers:


----------



## nixy

:cheers:


----------



## vrooom

Objektivno jako lijep baner!  :cheers:


----------



## stormwatchforever

Subjektivno - najlepsi do sada


----------



## Rocky031

odlični su vam banneri kay:
sad ćemo uskoro i mi poslat


----------



## delija90

Meni i dalje bleji NS.


----------



## kutinA

E ovaj današnji je barem za razinu iznad. :bow:


----------



## delija90

^^ indeed


----------



## Singidunum

Kolazi prolaze ocajno...


----------



## Floydian

^^

То хтедох рећи...
Никако колажи!


----------



## nixy

Сва срећа наш је био кад није било гласања још...


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Bez_imena said:


> Predlog za BG :|


kolazi vise nisu u modi


----------



## Sawovsky

Moraću i na ovoj strani, šaljite odma ovaj dole!










Izgleda magično... :drool:


----------



## nixy

Мени се не свиђа. Прво што је ноћна фотографија која не одговара по мени за такво место, а друго што је јако лош квалитет исте.


----------



## EagleX

PALIC!

















Marinovski ima da me tuzi....


----------



## Singidunum

Recimo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paprikadefrance/4026558448/


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

sv stefan i taj najdonji su bzv.. a ovaj drugi od eaglexa bi bio dobar da je bolji kvalitet


----------



## delija90

Ljudi,greh bi bio ako Sremski Karlovci ne budu bar jednom.Materijala i te kako ima.










:cheers:


----------



## nixy

Није битно колико место има потенцијала, него је битно наћи добру панораму.

П.С. Човече колико она зграда позади личи на зграду Суда у Крагујевцу... mg:


----------



## Bez_imena

Logo mora biti u levom donjem uglu???


----------



## podvodni

nixy said:


> Није битно колико место има потенцијала, него је битно наћи добру панораму.
> 
> П.С. Човече колико она зграда позади личи на зграду Суда у Крагујевцу... mg:


to je patrijaršijski dvor.... dakle, pre će biti da zgrada suda u KG liči na patrijaršijski dvor u sr. karlovcima 

@Bez Imena 
logo se ne stavlja, niti tekst... logo i naziv grada stavlja jan i mislim da uvek logo ide u donji levi, a naziv grada u donji desni ugao....


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

zavrsi vam se festa


----------



## podvodni

sve što je lepo ima kraj... ali evo je kolumbija danas... to je bratski narod


----------



## stormwatchforever

Kako kome.


----------



## Bez_imena

Kako vam se svidja?










Ovaj bi mogao negde krajem godine :laugh:


----------



## Alterlee

Ok je, ali trebalo bi smanjiti malo sa HDRom, deluje nacrtan i ne predstavlja stvari kakve jesu.


----------



## podvodni

i most, tj ono što se od njega vidi, smeta

p.s. mislim da bi sad mogli crnogorci ili nišlije da se malo aktiviraju... a kad ponovo dođe red na NS, kapiram da bi trebalo poslati tvrđavu...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^I meni se most ne svidja.

Niko nista ne kaze za Trebinjski banner, kako vam se svidja??


----------



## delija90

Danasnji baner. hno: Tj gradjevina koja dominira,redovna tema na "Ugly Skysrapers".


----------



## nixy

Мени се невероватно допада.


----------



## delija90

Ma bombonica










Inace,ukucajte "Ugly Skyscrapers",druga slika je Genex. hno:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^

Kod mene je treci...:lol:

Dojadise vise sa ovim Svetim Franjom...


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Aaa, gde to ukucavate? :dunno:


----------



## everson

http://www.google.com/images?q=ugly+skyscrapers


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

^^

Pokušao sam i na Google Images, ali ni meni nije izbacivao Genex kulu uopšte, pa sam pomislio da to nije to...


----------



## Alterlee

BeogradskiVESLAČ;62719067 said:


> ^^
> 
> Pokušao sam i na Google Images, ali ni meni nije izbacivao Genex kulu uopšte, pa sam pomislio da to nije to...


Verovatno zavisi od lokalizacije Googla, meni na Google SH se pojavljuje kao treća slika. 

http://www.google.com/images?hl=sh&q=ugly skyscrapers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Bad_Hafen

i meni


----------



## EagleX

Po meni je ovo ( za Genex) privilegija jer sa nalazi u "cenjenom" drustvu...


----------



## ожежи

Давите са тим природним лепотама


----------



## Opet sam se napio

Vidim Poljaci su poslali baner (San Francisko).


----------



## MontenegrinTV

ожежи;62745711 said:


> Давите са тим природним лепотама


kakva bi fora bila da ovaj posaljete.. mozda se grad baci na sprdnju svuda po svijetu pa drzava odluci da ucini nesto povodom toga i sredi vam pancevo

posaljite taj ozbiljno. ja bih poslao


----------



## delija90

^^Onda bi mogli neku "zagadjeniju" sliku,Recimo neku iz 99e kada je bombardovana rafinerija. 

http://www.tanjug.rs/Dogadjaji/2009/Bombardovanje/TAN02566.jpg

:skull:


----------



## ожежи

delija90 said:


> ^^Onda bi mogli neku "zagadjeniju" sliku,Recimo neku iz 99e kada je bombardovana rafinerija.
> 
> http://www.tanjug.rs/Dogadjaji/2009/Bombardovanje/TAN02566.jpg
> 
> :skull:


Слажем се, али не могу да нађем одговарајућу слику. 
Ово је ТЕ-ТО на Новом Београду.


----------



## delija90

Ja sam bio malo ironican sa tim predlogom.


----------



## stormwatchforever

Pazite ljudi! Ovo sa banerom za Pancevo je apsolutno odlicna ideja! Samo treba napraviti mnogo dramaticniju fotku zagadjenja iz rafinerije posto se na tom baneru vide samo dva prcoljka koja puckaju dim.


----------



## Ranko Su NS

Opa Rijeka. Čestitam Riječanima


----------



## Rocky031

stormwatchforever said:


> Pazite ljudi! Ovo sa banerom za Pancevo je apsolutno odlicna ideja! Samo treba napraviti mnogo dramaticniju fotku zagadjenja iz rafinerije posto se na tom baneru vide samo dva prcoljka koja puckaju dim.


koristite photoshop 
ko da će neko znat :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

Pa najgore zagadjenje u Pancevu su hemikalije koje se i ne vide...


----------



## Belgrader

ожежи;62745711 said:


> Давите са тим природним лепотама


Baš je dobra ova slika, samo neka se nađe neka slika gde se više vidi rafinerija i gde je malo zagađenije.


----------



## Luka

Lep baner danas kay:


----------



## Bez_imena

Na nekim banerima bise i ime drzave, a na nekima ne???


----------



## nixy

Bez_imena said:


> Na nekim banerima bise i ime drzave, a na nekima ne???


Да.


----------



## Mali

Luka said:


> Lep baner danas kay:


+1 :cheers:


----------



## everson

WTF, ispada da ceo svet zna gde su NS i SU, a za RI niko nije cuo, pa morali da napisu ...


----------



## EagleX

^^
Da, da...


----------



## MontenegrinTV

evo ponovo moze da se glasa za bannere ali je sve resetovano.. nema nijednog starog bannera


----------



## ожежи

Belgrader said:


> Baš je dobra ova slika, samo neka se nađe neka slika gde se više vidi rafinerija i gde je malo zagađenije.


Да ово не би остало недоречено. Загађења не мањка, али није могло у слику да стане:


----------



## stormwatchforever

everson said:


> WTF, ispada da ceo svet zna gde su NS i SU, a za RI niko nije cuo, pa morali da napisu ...


Pa sad kako ko, za NS verujem da mnogi nisu culi ali za SU jesu. :cheers:


----------



## NIXIVOJE_NS

Storm ti stvarno nisi normalna,DEFINITIVNO !!!!


----------



## stormwatchforever

Ja nisam zensko i ne secam se da sam ikada tvrdio da sam normalan. :banana::banana:


----------



## NIXIVOJE_NS

stormwatchforever said:


> Ja nisam zensko i ne secam se da sam ikada tvrdio da sam normalan. :banana::banana:


to je stamparska greska,ako si ikada cuo za to,i stvarno me svaki put iznenadis iznova,znaci strasno.:bash::bash:


----------



## byM4k5

MontenegrinTV said:


> evo ponovo moze da se glasa za bannere ali je sve resetovano.. nema nijednog starog bannera


Bezzze je što su obrisali stare banere, ali dobro...


----------



## stormwatchforever

NIXIVOJE_NS said:


> to je stamparska greska,ako si ikada cuo za to,i stvarno me svaki put iznenadis iznova,znaci strasno.:bash::bash:


Da nije mozda problem u tebi koji preozbiljno shvatas lokal patriotsku salu?


----------



## NIXIVOJE_NS

ne shavtam ozbiljno nego ti malo preterujes  ,al necu da se svadjam,ako je sala onda ok,ali mislim da ja nisam jedini koji prigovara na te sale


----------



## stormwatchforever

Pa sta mogu kad je SU ultra poznata sirom sveta


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

E, opustite se malo! Taman vidim žuto pisamce i pomislim da je neki novi post vezan za temu, kad ono nastavak prepucavanja...


----------



## NIXIVOJE_NS

dobro evo ja i Storm potpisujemo mir


----------



## Bez_imena

Danasnji baner!










Ocena 5/10


----------



## stormwatchforever

Bez vecere i okruglog stola?!!?!?!?


----------



## jimmy spong

Al3XaNd4R said:


> evo od mene jedan iz PG. juce slikano.. nije nesto.. jos cu neke da postavim samo da vidim sta i kako da ih sredim..


nazalost ovo je najgora pozicija za slikanje podgorice jer je pola grada sakriveno iza brda , ovo je sa one cetinjske saobracajnice

bolje su bile one slike sa malog brda , i ona dje se vidi autobuska (kako rece mgx "ofarbajmo podgoricu"). Mozda nisu photoshopirane i dosminkavane , ali opet izgledaju dobro

na ove dvije slike ima mnogo vise banner materijala


----------



## EagleX

NEEEEEEEE, zasto sam tek sada video nixon-ove fotografije NS-a!
Mogli smo i ovo da posaljemo!








Mada sad kad gledam sve mi je jedno, sve slike NS-a su lepe.:cheers:


----------



## stormwatchforever

Ova je previse mutna i vidi se degradacija kvaliteta a i ide ukrivo.


----------



## Bez_imena

Danasnji :nuts:


----------



## Bez_imena

Danasnji!










Izgleda da su zaboravili da stave naziv grada :nuts:


----------



## byM4k5

Ni SSC logo nije stavljen.


----------



## Bez_imena

Kda udjes da glasas onda ima. 
Neka nova fora, samo da bi glasao.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Ovi baneri su sve gori i gori.hno:

Neko je trazio ranije baner za "sveca"

Slucajno naleteh na jednu dobru fotku pa sam se malo igrao sa njom,baner od...



Ove fotke...



By Vladimir Popovic sa sajta "svjetlopisi"


----------



## filip__pg

Nije lose, mada kad bi se uhvatio i ovaj gornji desni dio slike bilo bi extra :cheers:


----------



## Luka

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Ovi baneri su sve gori i gori.hno:
> 
> Neko je trazio ranije baner za "sveca"
> 
> Slucajno naleteh na jednu dobru fotku pa sam se malo igrao sa njom,baner od...
> 
> 
> 
> Ove fotke...
> 
> 
> 
> By Vladimir Popovic sa sajta "svjetlopisi"


Ovaj je super


----------



## MontenegrinTV

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Ovi baneri su sve gori i gori.hno:
> 
> Neko je trazio ranije baner za "sveca"
> 
> Slucajno naleteh na jednu dobru fotku pa sam se malo igrao sa njom,baner od...
> 
> 
> 
> Ove fotke...
> 
> 
> 
> By Vladimir Popovic sa sajta "svjetlopisi"





> Ovako stoje stvari...
> 
> Ukoliko će se onaj dio fotke koristiti samo u formi onog banera i isključivo za www.skyscrapercity.com, onda ga možete iskoristiti.
> 
> *Vladimir Popovic*


Ja se u potpunosti slazem da ga posaljemo :banana:

a evo i Vladimirovog prijedloga:


> Probajte samo da izvucete baner da gore desno ipak ostane malo obale. Steta je da se ne vidi cijela obala, jer je ona tu najzanimljivija. Ne mora biti ovako siroko, ali nesto na tu temu...


----------



## nixy

Овај је супер!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

nixy said:


> Овај је супер!


Slazem se @nixy...
Aleksandre,posalji ga.Vreme je da i Crna Gora ima jedan baner na SSC-u...

Vidis nije mi palo na pamet da onu sliku gore kropujem na takav nacin,dosta je bolje ispala ova konacna verzija,a i Svetac se bolje vidi.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## filip__pg

Nema sta, saljite ga onda  Sto kaze Vejzik vrijeme je da se i CG pojavi na baneru


----------



## Tony Tv

^^
Baner je izvanredan! Za Sveti Stefan - :cheers:


----------



## wassmer

Шаљи, шаљи, шаљи!


----------



## delija90

Jeste lep ali pejzaz dominira a to bi trebalo da je u drugom planu kada su u pitanju baneri na SSC-u.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

delija90 said:


> Jeste lep ali pejzaz dominira a to bi trebalo da je u drugom planu kada su u pitanju baneri na SSC-u.


Zar nisu latinoamerikanci slali baner nekih piramida i iskopina u dzungli Centralne Amerike.koliko se secam taj baner je bio u prvih 50 najboljih po glasovima...

A secam se i da je bio i baner za Macu Pikcu gde isto dominira pejzaz kao i neka gruzijska crkva sa dugom gde se vise vidi planina i zelenilo nego sama crkva,koja opet nije grad.

Dakle ovo ce biti fenomenalan baner ako ga neko posalje.


----------



## filip__pg

Ko je inace zaduzen za ovo slanje, da nas obavijesti kad bude poslat.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

filip__pg said:


> Ko je inace zaduzen za ovo slanje, da nas obavijesti kad bude poslat.


NN lice..:lol:

PS Inace SS ce biti na slici priblizan Primostenu,a taj baner je bio jako visoko kotiran...


----------



## filip__pg

E pa neka NN to posalje  Za pocetak dobar je ovaj baner, pa ce se u buduce praviti i bolji


----------



## MontenegrinTV

nisam dobio odgovor...


----------



## filip__pg

E pa neka jos neko posalje, ko je vec slao prije


----------



## Wuxa

:master:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Konacno jedan baner vredan pomena posle duzeg vremena.
Naklon do zemlje....


----------



## podvodni

da, i ja sam se razduševio... genijalan je... zapravo, sam rim je genijalan i gde god da uperiš fotoaparat, ispadne nešto


----------



## ожежи

Блах куполе цркава и катедрала... сви се утркују да их нагурају што више у банер. Или кровови зграда са једноличним цреповима. Шта је ту занимљиво не знам.
Ја овде видим 5 купола и свака је иста...


----------



## Bez_imena

Da nema tih kupola ne bi bio tako mocan baner


----------



## delija90

Bio sam u Rimu,to mi je jedan od omiljenih gradova ali realno suboticki baner je bio lepsi.


----------



## stormwatchforever

Da, realno i suboticki maturanti su opljackani u Rimu, bas se lepo poklopilo! Protestno pismo JANU!


----------



## NIXIVOJE_NS

ja mislim da su oni opljackani zato sto su Rimljani ljubomorni na Su baner


----------



## podvodni

jbt, dobro da im nisu ukrali hotel...


----------



## stormwatchforever

Nisu hotel ali jedan autobus jesu a drugi zamalo.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

ожежи;64311839 said:


> Блах куполе цркава и катедрала... сви се утркују да их нагурају што више у банер. Или кровови зграда са једноличним цреповима. Шта је ту занимљиво не знам.
> Ја овде видим 5 купола и свака је иста...


A, šta ti smatraš gradskim krajolikom? Ja, upravo to - kupole, tornjeve i crvene crepove.


----------



## Bez_imena

Poslednja tri banera su odlicna :cheers:










Kako lici ovaj grad na Majami :nuts:


----------



## ожежи

BeogradskiVESLAČ;64433349 said:


> A, šta ti smatraš gradskim krajolikom? Ja, upravo to - kupole, tornjeve i crvene crepove.


Па нисмо у средњем веку мајку му 
Наравно јесу лепи ти стари градови, али никако не може то бити одлика градског "крајолика". Може бити одлика средњовековног градског крајолика, јер су у међувремену измишљени неки нови материјали, а ни куполе нешто нису у моди.


----------



## stormwatchforever

ожежи;64469603 said:


> Може бити одлика средњовековног градског крајолика, јер су у међувремену измишљени неки нови материјали, а ни куполе нешто нису у моди.


Nisu vise ni ravni krovovi u modi veruj mi.


----------



## Bez_imena

Vreme je da posaljemo novi baner koji ce moci da bude bodovan 

Saljite vase predloge :cheers1:










Cela slika - http://i52.tinypic.com/x1n4.jpg


----------



## Wuxa

??


----------



## delija90

Bez_imena said:


> Vreme je da posaljemo novi baner koji ce moci da bude bodovan
> 
> Saljite vase predloge :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cela slika - http://i52.tinypic.com/x1n4.jpg


Svidja mi se. kay:

Evo mojih predloga.Slike ocigledno nisu isecene kako bi bile u odgovarajucoj rezoluciji za baner.Mene mrzi pa ako neko misli da moze da se napravi solidan baner samo napred .Inace slike su sa jedne od tema na ovom forumu posvecene Beogradu..Posle reorganizacije foruma vise ne mogu da ga nadjem a ni ne secam se bas...davno je to bilo. :dunno:


----------



## podvodni

sveti stefan... cool


----------



## nixy

5/5 :cheers:


----------



## Floydian

5/5 kay:


----------



## Luka

5*


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

a nije fer ja sam jutros glasao i dao sam cetvorku, ali je meni bila neka slika splita i sad mi ne da da opet glasam..


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Hahaha,a ko je bese pronasao ovu sliku za baner?:angel: 

Drago mi je da je konacno postavljen.:cheers:Glasao,naravno 5/5

Da dodamo onim starim banerima sa naseg podforuma i ovaj najnoviji.Sada i CG,uz Srbiju i RS ima svoj baner.:cheers:

*1 Uzice (SR)*



*2 Kragujevac (SR)*



*3 Banja Luka (RS)*



*4 Beograd-Bozicni specijal (SR)*



*5 Novi Sad (SR)*



*6 Subotica (SR)*



*7 Sv.Stefan (CG)*



PS @Bez Imena,los je kvalitet slike,a i NS je vec bio,isto vazi i za Beograd.Red je i za druge gradove u Srbiji koji nisu bili.Ja sam za to da se Nislije na ovom podforumu malo organizuju,pored Pristine to je jos jedini veliki grad u Srbiji koji nije bio,a bio bi odlican.


----------



## everson

Ne razumem zasto ne pisu ime drzave ...


----------



## jimmy spong

pa fora je da malo googlas


----------



## EagleX

Lep banner!!!! :cheers:


----------



## filip__pg

jimmy spong said:


> pa fora je da malo googlas


Pa da, zainteresujes ljude pa neka pronadju dje je taj Sveti Stefan


----------



## Bez_imena

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

:cheers:


----------



## Bojan9

:cheers:

Treba javit' onima iz Vijesti


----------



## jimmy spong

vise mi lici na dan da objavi nesto tako , kao sto objavljuju one sastanke bratstava i rodova


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

novi banner


----------



## Tony Tv

4.34 

:cheers:


----------



## montesky

kad se pogleda ranking lista, izbio je na drugo mjesto, odmah iza LA!! :cheers: mislim da je ovo najbolje ocijenjeni baner sa ex-yu prostora


----------



## filip__pg

^^
:cheers: :cheers: Dajte jos neki baner Crne Gore, da izbijemo prvi na ovu listu


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

kakav je nas baner kontrast u odnosu na druge


----------



## Vrachar

Tony Tv said:


> Kako znaš?





Mordaunt-S said:


> Nemojte bit paranoični.


Nije paranoja u pitanju prijatelju, video sam ko glasa na podforumu "Rate our talls" i daje minimalne ocene kad su gradovi iz SRB i CG u pitanju. A i dovoljno sam dugo na ovom forumu da znam kako ko diše.


----------



## filip__pg

Al3XaNd4R said:


> a kad smo bili prvi?


Bili smo treci nakratko, zato rekoh evo opet smo drugi


----------



## Bez_imena

Trenutna razlika izmedju 2 i 3 banera.

Sveti Stefan *4.27 *
Rim *4.26 *

:nuts:


----------



## Tony Tv

^^
Kakav baner... :cheers:


----------



## filip__pg

Stvarno odlican, dobio je 5 do mene :cheers:


----------



## nixy

5! :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena

Morao sam da dam 5


----------



## filip__pg

Ovaj izbija na prvo mjesto sigurno


----------



## geronimo_rs

Au, ovaj Becharre, Lebanon je...... :bow:


----------



## ожежи

Клизиште гута куће у Либану и вама је то супер hno:


Шала


----------



## Bez_imena

Jan mi trazi ove slike u vecoj rezoluciji, gde da ih nadjem? :?


----------



## nixy

Не бих ја то слао.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20100922

kako ovi dodjose do ovoga O.O


----------



## filip__pg

Pa vidis pise da ih je preko 5000 glasalo, a ovaj baner je inace nista posebno.


----------



## byM4k5

Al3XaNd4R said:


> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20100922
> 
> kako ovi dodjose do ovoga O.O


Petica ima nešto više od 5k, a ovaj graf distribucije pokazuje da ih ima samo 200.


----------



## delija90

Bez_imena said:


> http://i52.tinypic.com/x1n4.jpg


Odlican!Jel si nasao u vecoj rezoluciji?



nixy said:


> Не бих ја то слао.


Ti ni neces slati.


----------



## Bez_imena

Nisam uspeo da najdem hno:


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

ja sma htjeo goree da prokometarisem broj glasova za sliq.. a juce j bilo 2000.. ovi su 100% reklamirali banner na nekom svom mnogoljudnom forumu..


----------



## Bez_imena

Ja sam im dao 1* :lol:


----------



## jimmy spong

^^ 

pwned


----------



## MasonicStage™

super je banner, dao sam 5.


----------



## AdnanPD

Cestitam dao sam peticu.


----------



## rosulje

5 :cheers:


----------



## Luka

:lol:

[40] *crazy_kosovar *on December 17, 2010 01:26:54
the ugliest city in europe


----------



## filip__pg

^^
Sad vidjeh taj komentar i presmijao sam se, dobro je sto ga username ne odaje  Inace 5 od mene. Zanimljivo Sveti Stefan se jos drzi u top 20, trenutno na 17 poziciji.


----------



## Vrachar

Luka said:


> :lol:
> 
> [40] *crazy_kosovar *on December 17, 2010 01:26:54
> the ugliest city in europe


:rofl:


----------



## stormwatchforever

5 jer je to BG ali ipak ima mnogo boljih uglova za ovakvu panoramu.


----------



## pantapita

Slazem se. Ovo je fotkano sa starog tramvajskog mosta i tada sam isprobavao svoju novu "masinu". Nisam imao nikakvih ambicija sa ovom fotkom. Ali eto, otvorih Skyscrapercity i ugledah svoju fotku kao banner dana. Lepo.


----------



## Sawovsky

Slika mnogo bolje izgleda u originalu, gde se vidi i reka Sava. Dao sam peticu naravno :cheers:


----------



## vrooom

cestitke 5 od mene! :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena

Trenutni prosek je _3.70._ (oko 30-og mesta)

Probelm je to sto drugi namerno daju 1* kako bi svoj grad bolje plasirali.

Mada je pola ocena za BG 5*.


----------



## nixy

Pre bih rekao da ovi odozdo daju jedinice, a ne neko zbog plasmana. Realno ne možemo biti u trci sa trenutnim favoritima.


----------



## FutogCORE

Odličan baner! 5 +

:cheers:


----------



## dejan_b88

5 без дилеме. "Рука руци - нисмо Турци" :cheers:
Али мислим да се ово могло боље одрадити...


----------



## Ranko Su NS

Ma komšije rade poso.


----------



## Honest_John

Jadni su. 
Ako mi se svidja banner glasacu za njega(osim kada je u pitanju moj grad), ako ne, necu ni glasati. Bar nas dobro nasmejase!


----------



## Medoed

Честитамо Вам на банер! Лепа нигхт виев!
5 звездица!
:cheers2:
Поздравляю с баннером! Красивый ночной вид!
5 баллов!


----------



## delija90

Imali bi mnogo vise petica da je na baneru "uhvacena" i Sava.Ljudima se to jednostavno vise svidja.To se najbolje vidi po banerima koji su u prvih 25.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Ja tek sad skont'o baner. Realno, i nije mi neki. Dao bih mu možda 3, al pošto je naš, ajd 5.


----------



## solaar

delija90 said:


> Imali bi mnogo vise petica da je na baneru "uhvacena" i Sava.Ljudima se to jednostavno vise svidja.To se najbolje vidi po banerima koji su u prvih 25.


da je sredjena obala pa i nekako
ali ovaj krs uz savu nikako ne moze da popravi utisak


----------



## Marko_breee

> Inace NS pao sa 44 na 78 mesto.
> Verovatno oni sto su ispod namerno daju 1* kako bi svoje baner podigli.
> To cu sada ja da radim


To su Albanci i Bugari. Ajde za Siptare i da razumem ali za Bugare nikako...bio sam par puta na njihovom forumu (bugarskom) i tamo se mogu naci jako uvredljive stvari upucene prema Srbiji i Srbima. To mi nikako nije bilo jasno...


----------



## durlanista

^^
idem ja cesto na jedan bugarski forum i to nije nista cudno.
mada, kad to kazem mom drugu bugarinu, on uvek kaze da su to pojedinci i da ne misle svi tako. Navodno mrze nas jer smo ih u ratu mnogo osakatili. A usput, kaze kako nista o svojim zlocinima u ww2 u srbiji nisu ni ucili. Tako da su prilicno zavedeni i pate prilicno za teritorijom koju smo mi dobili nakon ww2, a kapiram da se nadaju da makedonija u perspektivi pripadne bugarskoj :nuts:
Generalno, cudan narod, sa mnogo cigana, turaka....
evo o tome sa njohovog zavoda za statistiku 
http://www.nsi.bg/Census/StrReligion.htm

oni u broj gradjana ubrajaju celu regiju, da ne bude zabune, jer recimo plovdiv nema 700k ljudi..
http://www.nsi.bg/Census/Ethnos.htm


----------



## pipistrel

Marko_breee said:


> To su Albanci i Bugari. Ajde za Siptare i da razumem ali za Bugare nikako...bio sam par puta na njihovom forumu (bugarskom) i tamo se mogu naci jako uvredljive stvari upucene prema Srbiji i Srbima. To mi nikako nije bilo jasno...


Неко је од наших на њиховом форуму пре неки дан питао зашто нас толико мрзе. Ја сам му одговорио да су то комплекси које су навукли јер су све ратове изгубили. Експресно су ми избрисали поруку и послали некакву лучну поруку изненађење.


----------



## podvodni

odlično... sad bar znamo zašto nećemo nikad ići u bansko na skijanje...


----------



## vladygark

Видео сам пре неки дан поруку, где један каже да нас не воли зато што српске тајне службе контролишу Македонију :nuts:, на штету бугарских националних интереса. Кажу да смо криви јер смо направили македонску нацију, намерно само да бисмо Македонце одвојили од Бугара :nuts:


----------



## pipistrel

^^

:hilarious:rofl::hahaha::lol:

Заиста невероватно како су сви Бугари јаки на форумима. Да не спомињем да су толико јаки да су пре неку годину у Бургасу добили батине од клуба за који навијам.:cheers: За разлику од њих сви Бугари које сам упознавао широм Бугарске били су веома пријатни и дружељубиви. Одосмо ми ван теме...


----------



## Sawovsky

Odličan je današnji baner, momentalno je dobio peticu od mene :cheers:

Što se tiče garija, odavno su se oni pokazali na ovom forumu da je slabo koji čitav, izdvojiću glavnog moderatora kao najboljeg i najkorektnije člana, ostali su svi pandam našim glasačima srsa.


----------



## durlanista

pipistrel said:


> ^^
> 
> :hilarious:rofl::hahaha::lol:
> 
> Заиста невероватно како су сви Бугари јаки на форумима. Да не спомињем да су толико јаки да су пре неку годину у Бургасу добили батине од клуба за који навијам.:cheers: За разлику од њих сви Бугари које сам упознавао широм Бугарске били су веома пријатни и дружељубиви. Одосмо ми ван теме...


pricas o sukobu BU sa lautom na benziskoj u burgasu?


----------



## pipistrel

durlanista said:


> pricas o sukobu BU sa lautom na benziskoj u burgasu?


Аха.:rock:


----------



## Marko_breee

> Navodno mrze nas jer smo ih u ratu mnogo osakatili. A usput, kaze kako nista o svojim zlocinima u ww2 u srbiji nisu ni ucili.


A o WW1 se o njihovim zlocinima tokom okupacije takodje nista ne kaze...



> Tako da su prilicno zavedeni i pate prilicno za teritorijom koju smo mi dobili nakon ww2, a kapiram da se nadaju da makedonija u perspektivi pripadne bugarskoj


WTF? Ta teritorija je velicine dva fudbalska stadiona sa dve varosi (varosi su u danasnje vreme a da ne pricamo o periodu pre 50 godina)...
...a sto se tice Makedonije, mozda bi bilo najbolje da Makedonci odgovore na to pitanje...


----------



## durlanista

ma indijanština žešća od zemlje. ne zamaraj mozak.
imaju oni cigane i turke da se zanimaju naredne sto godine, dok ih ovi ne stignu u populaciji..


----------



## byM4k5

Hihihi, Jan zaboravio staviti nove banere, pa se ucitao baner koji je već bio na današnji datum prije mjesec dana.


----------



## TaxiDriver.KG

Kad sam bio klinac 7-8god, sredinom 80-ih sa mojima sam išao na more u bugarsku. Sećam se da je trebao da stigne hleb ujutru, a turčin ode kamionom na plažu pa izruči pun kamion hleba u more. Posle smo tog dana jeli bajat lebac 
Ali to mi ostalo upečatljivo, nisam znao da se toliko mrze. Kažu sada kad su ušli u eu turci masovno počeli da vraćaju svoja stara imena, do tada im bugari davali bugarska.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

...


----------



## Luka

Slika sa flickr-a. Dobar banner za Beograd


----------



## byM4k5

IHMO, meni je na toj slici samo nebo dobro.


----------



## delija90

...I Savski most. 

A Beogradjanka i Usce deluju kao da su visoki po 200-300m.


----------



## jimmy spong

meni je cijela slika odlicna. otkriva malo tu sirovu ali zivu stranu beograda.


----------



## pipistrel

Ова слика Београда је тако апокалиптична.hno: По мени треба нека слика са плавим небом и сунчаним временом.


----------



## FutogCORE

Mene podseća na ovu sliku.


----------



## Servitium

Lokum  Bulgarains writed bad about Serbia on bulgarian forum "Bulgaria and it neighbours",it s not nice ,but we are nice ppl so we gave 1 to Burgas


----------



## wolf431

^^
Servitium nepravilni glagoli engleskog jezika... hno: Pod hitno englesku gramatiku u ruke.:lol:


----------



## Servitium

wolf431 said:


> ^^
> Servitium nepravilni glagoli engleskog jezika... hno: Pod hitno englesku gramatiku u ruke.:lol:


Ma ja sam spavao na ušima na času engleskog :nuts::lol:


----------



## FutogCORE

Servitium koristi loš engleski da bi ga komšije bolje razumele.


----------



## jimmy spong

ajde šovinisti na djelu , dosta jeftinog prepucavanja and mind your own bussines da ja budem engleski praktičan


----------



## wolf431

A kamuflaža... My bad.:cheer:


----------



## podvodni

durlanista said:


> najjace tamo je kad uletis u blokove stambenih zgrada koje nisu omalterisane, sto je inace bulgarian style
> pomislih samo, polukruzno i gas...


ima toga i po tirani


----------



## jimmy spong

Teheran do jaja , 5/5


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Hahaha  Ovo je definitivno gore i od onog sto sam mislio da ce biti... Provalite promenu kad se klikne na baner...hahah,valjda ce do ujutru ispraviti...


----------



## byM4k5

Zadnje vrijeme, čini mi se, često imaju problema sa banerima. Nedavno su bili zaboravili postaviti nove, pa se prikazao neki stari baner.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Da,i to je moralo bas danas biti,onako da upotpuni pricu ...


----------



## Bez_imena

Kda se klikne na ovaj danasnji pojavi se...


----------



## stormwatchforever

Neki govnari uporno daju jedinice Subotici u top 100 takmicenju.


----------



## EagleX

Upravo, bas sad gledam kako je pala na 51 mesto... Steta... Po meni je, objektivno, mogla ostati medju prvih 25.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Ha,sad ga vise i nema,koji fijasko,na Vejzikovski nacin  Nema veze,rekao sam Janu,da zaboravi...
@Bez_imena,trebao si bar sliku kopirati dok je bila...ja nisam u mogucnosti...
Sto se tice Subotice,zna se i ko....neko je naucio da koristi google...


----------



## Bez_imena

EagleX said:


> Upravo, bas sad gledam kako je pala na 51 mesto... Steta... Po meni je, objektivno, mogla ostati medju prvih 25.


Mislim da je ovaj tvoj post na hr forumu uticao na to.



EagleX said:


> Pozdrav ljudi! Ocenite SU baner koji je bio u avgustu.
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=RSSUB


----------



## EagleX

Ja sam stekao utisak (kad sam pravio reportazu o SU) da im se svideo grad. Ne verujem da su oni davali negativne ocene (mozda pojedinci).


----------



## stormwatchforever

Ne bih rekao da su hrvatski forumasi davali lose ocene, bice najverovatnije da su ove druge istocne komsije tukli jedinice a iskreno ne bi me cudilo i da su ih davali novosadjani.


----------



## Fleetwood Brougham

Heheheheh, kakav si pacenik...


----------



## Boda Tajson

Iskreno, baner i nije nesto. Nakrivljen je i ispranih boja, pa u onoj konkurenciji nije ni cudo da je skliznuo dole. Ako na to jos dodamo bugare i novosadiste...


----------



## FutogCORE

Ja sam mu dao dvojku, zbog Storma.  A, ruku na srce, ima mnogo lepših slika Subotice.


----------



## stormwatchforever

E ako si stvarno dao 2 onda neka ti bude na sramotu, ja nikada ni jednom banneru iz nase zemlje nisam dao manje od 5. Bas ti hvala.


----------



## FutogCORE

Nema na čemu i drugi put. :cheers:


----------



## jimmy spong

ukoliko vec postoji licni animozitet , zasto to poistovjecujete sa cijelim gradom , i vrijedjate sve gradjane tog grada. Nisu svi isti


----------



## FutogCORE

Imaš pravo. I ja bih postavio isto pitanje Stormu?


----------



## stormwatchforever

Niko od vas nije pokazao da je uistinu drugaciji od onoga kako sam ja upoznao Ns, a vala sam ga upoznavao nekih 20 godina.


----------



## Servitium

Majdanpek ,o jeeeeeeee ,*GLASAJTEEEEEEEEE *


----------



## micika

Postojale su 3000x bolje slike Majdanpeka. Baner je njesra.


----------



## nixy

Ni meni nije baner nešto. Dao sam mu peticu zato što je naš, ali mislim da je mogao mnogo bolji baner da se izabere...


----------



## jimmy spong

micika said:


> Postojale su 3000x bolje slike Majdanpeka. Baner je njesra.


this


----------



## Sawovsky

Ladno Majdanpek, lol


----------



## stormwatchforever

Ultrasranje od bannera ali sam dao 5.


----------



## podvodni

smetaju malo ovi krovovi u prvom planu.... ali kul... naravno, 5


----------



## Singidunum

Izgleda kao neki zapolarni grad  Ali dobro evo 5 jer je kod nas


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Gle,evo opet...
Dobro ljudi njesra je,a sta cu mu ja...

Vazno da sam danas dao tezak ispit,a evo i slaga na torti,pa makar bio i u najgorih deset...
Saljite vi bolje...


----------



## marillion

očekivao sam neki 3D ultra baner beograda koji bi svirao muziku nakon što bih prešao strelicom preko njega, ali ništa

petica, bravo vejzik, nastavi da fotkaš


----------



## misterbernsi

sa gorcinom sam mu dao 5. Mislim da se moralo staviti nesto mnogo lepse. Vidim prepucavanja izmedju nas koja su bezveze i cudjenje kako nam komsije daju keceve. Pa vi stvarno niste normalni, pa nisu oni ludi i blesavi Srbi kojima u glavama jos peva http://sr.wikipedia.org/sr/Хеј,_Словени. Stvarno ste smesni. Recept je jednostavan, cak sta vise zapanjujuce jednostavan: nasima das petice, a onima za koje znama da nas zajebavaju lupas keceve(i ostavis socan komentar). Jednostavno zar ne, a i nema neke svetske zavere!!!


----------



## byM4k5

Eh, popravili su baner.  Sinoć je na www domenu bio ovaj, a na xl neki drugi baner. Definitivno ih nešto neće.


----------



## Alterlee

misterbernsi said:


> sa gorcinom sam mu dao 5. Mislim da se moralo staviti nesto mnogo lepse. Vidim prepucavanja izmedju nas koja su bezveze i cudjenje kako nam komsije daju keceve. Pa vi stvarno niste normalni, pa nisu oni ludi i blesavi Srbi kojima u glavama jos peva http://sr.wikipedia.org/sr/Хеј,_Словени. Stvarno ste smesni. Recept je jednostavan, cak sta vise zapanjujuce jednostavan: nasima das petice, a onima za koje znama da nas zajebavaju lupas keceve(i ostavis socan komentar). Jednostavno zar ne, a i nema neke svetske zavere!!!


Jeste, najbolji način da pokažemo da smo drugačiji od takvih je da se ponašamo identično kao i oni.

:|


----------



## micika

@Vejzik Jesi li ti slao baner?


----------



## Alterlee

Super baner, barem nije Boka... nego... meni se čini da je taj baner već bio pošto mi deluje strašno poznat. 

:cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

:cheers:

Ko je poslao?


----------



## durlanista

opasan baner :cheers:


----------



## Servitium

Jeste li vi ozbiljni


----------



## jimmy spong

jeste da je nas banner, ali nikako mi se ne svidjaju ovi travel&living baneri. Urbanizam je urbanizam.


----------



## Boda Tajson

moze li neko da potvrdi da je ovo zaista rijeka crnojevica?


----------



## filip__pg

:cheers: za baner. A ko ga je poslao?


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

:tyty: :guns1:


----------



## Bojan9

:cheers: što konačno imamo baner, ali mi se ne sviđa, iskreno.



Boda Tajson said:


> moze li neko da potvrdi da je ovo zaista rijeka crnojevica?


Ja sam 99% siguran da nije Rijeka, a 60% siguran da je Karuč, drugo selo na Skadarskom.


----------



## vladygark

Лудило од банера, Ријека Црнојевића је рајско место 10+


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

ja ga iz zaje*ancije postavih.. nisam mislio da ce ga prihvatit bas iz razloga koje navode u komentarima  Kad ja jutros imadoh sta da vidim 

inace nemam pojma gdje je ovo.. znam da je na jezeru pa sam stavio near Rijeka Crnojevica 

inace da vam se pohvalim da napokon imam i ideju za banner glavnog grada.. samo sto nece jos.. dok malo poradim na tome


----------



## filip__pg

^^

Zamolio bih te za PG prvo postavi ovdje da vidimo, pa ces onda poslati 

P.S. I ja bih prije rekao da je ovo Karuc ili negdje na jezeru, a ne Rijeka Crnojevica.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

vremenom sam primjetio da i nema toliko veze da moramo sa ostalima da dijelimo banner.. nego posalji i ovako kao iznenadjenje ce se vise ljudima svidjet... Iii nije ovaj Jan bauk, saljite bannere. kad je meni ove kucice prihvatio sto ne bi i vama neke druge bannere, sto ih vise posaljemo to bolje a ne da u 15 bannera trazimo 1 najljepsi...

ovaj danasnji nikad ne bi prosao takvu selekciju  a fino mu se krece ocjena... mada pada odkako sam ovdje..


----------



## delija90

Dobar je. kay:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Al3XaNd4R said:


> ovaj danasnji nikad ne bi prosao takvu selekciju  a fino mu se krece ocjena... mada pada odkako sam ovdje..


Pada zbog južnoamerikanaca koji su puni kompleksa i dobiju erekciju na spomen riječi "skyline". 

Imali smo mi dosta "problema" s njima i HR bannerima.. njih hrpa se dogovori i ruše bannere.. svi daju 1 samo da bi njihovi bili iznad..


----------



## fat cat

Rijeka Crnojevica je prelepo mesto ali isto delim misljenje da je na sbaneru neko drugo mesto.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Aleksandre,dobro si ucinio.:cheers:

Neka malo zelenila i odmora za oci...

Glasao 5/5...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ok je baner samo mi se ne svidja krajnja desna kuca. 

Je li se to opet mogu baneri slati?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Naravno da mogu,pre pola meseca je bio srpski baner,sada crnogorski,vreme je da i vi u RS vec jednom posaljete neki...:cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

slali smo mi, ali ne znam sta bi. I to bio je bas super baner Trebinja


----------



## trtmrt

Bez_imena said:


> Meni ovaj baner Nisa nije dovoljno dobar. Sta vredi slati ako ce biti jako slabo ocenjen.


Bas tako, baner je u najboljem slucaju prosecan.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

evo jos malo Starog zavjeta


----------



## FutogCORE

Bad_Hafen said:


> Meni nije nimalo zanimljiv kad se ide na licnu osnovu a ne na temu. *Ja kad odem na NS forum toliko se nedobrodosao osjecam*, kao da sam otisao na albanski ili bugarski.


Ti si prvi koji ide na ličnu osnovu i skreće sa teme. Pravi kralj off-a... Meni je interesantno to što ti takve stvari smetaju, a pritom si dao sebi za pravo da analiziraš verovatno svakog forumaša ovde, lepiš mu osobine, govoriš da je onakav-ovakav...
Na NS forum si dobrodošao uvek. Ako te nešto zanima o NS-u, pitaj slobodno. Neće te niko ignorisati ni reći ništa loše zbog toga što si ti Bad Hafen, već samo i isključivo ako počneš sa provokacijama. Na SSC-u se slabo piše zbog situacije sa moderatorom. Registruj se ovde ako te zanima gradnja u NS-u: http://www.nsbuild.rs/ 

Nešto se ni ne sećam da si skoro pisao na NS temi. Poslednje čega se sećam su čuveni trotoari, komentar da ćeš nam poslati bosansku mafiju :lol: na NS skup i komentar na sliku forumaša sa NS skupa kako konačno vidiš "lice neprijatelja". :nuts:



Bad_Hafen said:


> Ako ti je draze to nazvati kompleksom ok. Ja imam misljenje koje stvaram na osnovu reakcije ljudi iz Srbije, ne na osnovu marsovaca.
> Inace ne vidim da me bilo cime bilo ko razuvjerava, *krenuo sa postaviti baner iz RS iz toga se jedino izrodilo da ce svi glasati za banere iz Srbije*, kako ti to nazivas? Fuckanjem?


Da li ti je možda prošlo kroz glavu da si postavio slike lošeg kvaliteta i da se zbog toga nikome ne dopadaju?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

FutogCORE said:


> Ti si prvi koji ide na ličnu osnovu i skreće sa teme. Pravi kralj off-a.


Ja ne idem na licnu osnovu sem ako to drugi ne radi, ako me vec neko povuce za jezik tj. krene licno ni ja se ne suzdrzavam. 


FutogCORE said:


> Meni je interesantno to što ti takve stvari smetaju, a pritom si dao sebi za pravo da analiziraš verovatno svakog forumaša ovde, lepiš mu osobine, govoriš da je onakav-ovakav.


Smetaju mi takve stvari kad postanu pravilo, a ne izuzetak, dok god su izuzetak ne smetaju mi. I ja to radim samo ako neko krene mene na taj nacin analizirati. Kako tebe nisam niakd izanalizirao, ali si ti zato mene u vise navrata. 



FutogCORE said:


> Ako te nešto zanima o NS-u, pitaj slobodno. Neće te niko ignorisati ni reći ništa loše zbog toga što si ti Bad Hafen, već samo i isključivo ako počneš sa provokacijama. Na SSC-u se slabo piše zbog situacije sa moderatorom. Registruj se ovde ako te zanima gradnja u NS-u: http://www.nsbuild.rs/


Ma jasta. Kao ono sto ste me kao pravili budalom za onaj trotoar i lagali. Ne pouzdam se u istinitost i iskrenost vasih odgovora. 


FutogCORE said:


> Nešto se ni ne sećam da si skoro pisao na NS temi. Poslednje čega se sećam su čuveni trotoari, komentar da ćeš nam poslati bosansku mafiju na NS skup i komentar na sliku forumaša sa NS skupa kako konačno vidiš "lice neprijatelja".


Pa to ako nisi shvatio kao zezanciju onda stvarno mi se cini da i ti vidjas NLO-e i mrave. 
A sta da se pise na vasem forumu, kad se potrudite da se ljudi tamo osjecaju nedobrodoslim. 



> Da li ti je možda prošlo kroz glavu da si postavio slike lošeg kvaliteta i da se zbog toga nikome ne dopadaju?


Vidis nije :nuts:

Ako se narodu svidja onaj Majdanpek onda im se svidja i jedan od onih 10 sto sam postavio.


----------



## FutogCORE

Bad_Hafen said:


> Smetaju mi takve stvari kad postanu pravilo, a ne izuzetak, dok god su izuzetak ne smetaju mi. I ja to radim samo ako neko krene mene na taj nacin analizirati. Kako tebe nisam niakd izanalizirao, ali si ti zato mene u vise navrata.


Bez potrebe se uznemiravaš. Takve stvari su, generalno gledano na forumu, izuzetak. Sa druge strane, u tvojim komentarima, koji se odnose na određene gradove, države, čak i forumaše, su pravilo. To dokazuju i tvoji ostrašćeni komentari, jer se nekome ne sviđa baner koji si postavio. Daj, molim te...



Bad_Hafen said:


> Ma jasta. Kao ono sto ste me kao pravili budalom za onaj trotoar i lagali. Ne pouzdam se u istinitost i iskrenost vasih odgovora.


Sam si tome doprineo... :yes: Da si ti bio ozbiljan, bili bi i oni koji su ti odgovarali. Dođeš da zajebavaš i očekuješ ozbiljan odgovor. Mislim...



Bad_Hafen said:


> Ako se narodu svidja onaj Majdanpek onda im se svidja i jedan od onih 10 sto sam postavio.


Bilo je lepših banera i od tog Majdanpeka, isto kao što može mnogo lepši da se napravi i od slika iz RS. Realno, ove što si postavio nisu ništa posebno. Dve su mi se dopale i to sam prokomentarisao pozitivno. A one od Niša I Beograda su mnogo lepše od svih tih iz RS, to će ti reći i 99% forumaša ovde, a to nema veze sa tim što su NI i BG u Srbiji...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

FutogCORE said:


> Bez potrebe se uznemiravaš. Takve stvari su, generalno gledano na forumu, izuzetak. Sa druge strane, u tvojim komentarima, koji se odnose na određene gradove, države, čak i forumaše, su pravilo. To dokazuju i tvoji ostrašćeni komentari, jer se nekome ne sviđa baner koji si postavio. Daj, molim te...


Daj molim te ni jedan baner nije moj, pa da se ja vezem ili da to uzimam licno. 

A za koje gradove je to pravilo ili drzave? Ajde reci svega ti. 



FutogCORE said:


> Sam si tome doprineo... :yes: Da si ti bio ozbiljan, bili bi i oni koji su ti odgovarali. Dođeš da zajebavaš i očekuješ ozbiljan odgovor. Mislim...


A kako to molim te, sto sam rekao da bi bilo bolje da im trotoar? Sta je u tome neozbiljno? 
Stvarno jadno i sujetno, isti princip funkcionisanja kao albanski forum ne daj Boze da kazes da nesto nije savrseno. 



FutogCORE said:


> Bilo je lepših banera i od tog Majdanpeka, isto kao što može mnogo lepši da se napravi i od slika iz RS. Realno, ove što si postavio nisu ništa posebno. Dve su mi se dopale i to sam prokomentarisao pozitivno. A one od Niša I Beograda su mnogo lepše od svih tih iz RS, to će ti reći i 99% forumaša ovde, a to nema veze sa tim što su NI i BG u Srbiji...


To je stvar ukusa, ja necu o tom da raspravljam. 
Za BG nisam nista rekao lose, svidja mi se, samo je vec bio Beograd 2x. A niski mi je s druge strane bezveze, jer ne volim toliku distorziju slika kakva je ona, zavrti mi se u glavi od pogleda na nju.


----------



## FutogCORE

Bad_Hafen said:


> Daj molim te ni jedan baner nije moj, pa da se ja vezem ili da to uzimam licno.
> 
> A za koje gradove je to pravilo ili drzave? Ajde reci svega ti.


Znam da nisu tvoji baneri, ali ti si ih postavio i moraju svima da se sviđaju, a ako se nekome kojim slučajem ne dopadnu, to je napad na RS... :nuts:

A, pravilo je Srbija, sa posebnim osvrtom na Novi Sad i Novosađane.



Bad_Hafen said:


> A kako to molim te, sto sam rekao da bi bilo bolje da im trotoar? Sta je u tome neozbiljno?
> Stvarno jadno i sujetno, isti princip funkcionisanja kao albanski forum ne daj Boze da kazes da nesto nije savrseno.


Znači nisi mislio ništa loše? Izvini onda... A svi mi smo od juče i ne znamo kada neko troluje, a kada ne...



Bad_Hafen said:


> To je stvar ukusa, ja necu o tom da raspravljam.
> *Za BG nisam nista rekao lose, svidja mi se*, samo je vec bio Beograd 2x. A niski mi je s druge strane bezveze, jer ne volim toliku distorziju slika kakva je ona, zavrti mi se u glavi od pogleda na nju.


Eto, jel' bilo teško pohvaliti nešto? :lol: 
Nije ni meni niški vrh vrhova, ali je lepši od ovih iz RS, koje si postavio. Uostalom, šta ima da se sviđa nekome ili ne? Ne mora baner da "prođe" ovde da bi se slao Janu. Pošalji šta hoćeš, pa šta bude.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

FutogCORE said:


> Znam da nisu tvoji baneri, ali ti si ih postavio i moraju svima da se sviđaju, a ako se nekome kojim slučajem ne dopadnu, to je napad na RS... :nuts:


kako si me samo skuzio


FutogCORE said:


> A, pravilo je Srbija, sa posebnim osvrtom na Novi Sad i Novosađane.


to misle gradjani i svih okolnih republika, sta cu vam kad niste navikli na kritike pa uzimate sve licno.
A NS nikad nisam spomenuo, iskljucivo forumase iz NS, koji su krajnje neprijateljski orijentisani i raspolozeni, a to nije isto. 


FutogCORE said:


> Znači nisi mislio ništa loše? Izvini onda... A svi mi smo od juče i ne znamo kada neko troluje, a kada ne...


Mi ocigledno imamo razlicite pojmove trollovanja, jer sam ja rekao utisak o naselju koje ste vi prozvali najljepsim i najboljim. I to nije bilo trolovanje, a kad sam ja rekao da nema trotoar onda je trolovanje hno:
Moraces se malo vise potruditi da djeluje ubjedljivije. 



FutogCORE said:


> Eto, jel' bilo teško pohvaliti nešto? :lol:
> Nije ni meni niški vrh vrhova, ali je lepši od ovih iz RS, koje si postavio. Uostalom, šta ima da se sviđa nekome ili ne? Ne mora baner da "prođe" ovde da bi se slao Janu. Pošalji šta hoćeš, pa šta bude.


Nije meni nikad nista tesko pohvaliti sto valja, tuzno je to sto je malo dobrih stvari koje su vrijedne hvaljenja. Pohvalio sam sv. Stefan to je samo na ovom primjeru. 

Pa kad sam krenuo u ovu pricu mislio sam da ce se forumasi sloziti da je red da se posalje baner iz RS i da neko posalje ko vec ima obicaj da salje. Medjutim sad sam se pokajao sto sam krenuo u ovu pricu, pa sam prebacio pricu u svoj tor.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^
I taj Sv. Stefan sam ja pronasao...
A ti se vise ostavi M-peka,jer si preterao...

Sto se ostalog tice,radite sta znate,ja nemam nameru ikada vise da se bavim banerima na ovom forumu.Saljite sta hocete,a iskreno ne verujem da cete ista...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Pa sto si sujetan, jedan ti nahvalim drugi napljujem i ti se odmah naljutis i protestujes.


----------



## trtmrt

Trebinje je definitivno najfotogenicniji grad u RS.


----------



## Bez_imena

10-ti je nas! :banana:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

koji baner?


----------



## byM4k5

Bad_Hafen said:


> koji baner?


----------



## Bez_imena

100x je bolji od ovog sranja sto se nalazi na 2 mestu! hno:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

meni je taj slovenacki vrh, a dobar je i ovaj BG


----------



## nixy

Meni je slovenački isto super.


----------



## byM4k5

Bad_Hafen said:


> meni je taj slovenacki vrh, a dobar je i ovaj BG


+1

Gledajući ovu sliku tačno imam osjećaj kao da idem u nekakav raj. Taman takva tabla fali na početku vijadukta.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Ovaj sa vijaduktom je fenomenalan, da ste mi zdravo..


----------



## Sawovsky

Realno bezimeni, ovaj vijadukt objašnjava


----------



## podvodni

stormwatchforever said:


> Saljite Suboticu. Ako je NS imao dva bannera moze i Subotica tri!


i, prema svemu sudeći, na sva tri će biti isti zgrada u istom kadru...
ako treba nešto iz srbije da se šalje, red bi bio da to bude niš, kao jedini od većih gradova koji još nije bio...


----------



## velizar

podvodni said:


> i, prema svemu sudeći, na sva tri će biti isti zgrada u istom kadru...
> ako treba nešto iz srbije da se šalje, red bi bio da to bude niš, kao jedini od većih gradova koji još nije bio...


Pa ajde da bude Niš.
Mi smo nešto, pre par nedelja, pregledavali neke naše predloge, na stranicama gde se Niš predstavlja auditorijumu, šta imamo da ponudimo, nije sam vrh, ne može ni da bude, ali daleko je i od samog dna, sasvim pristojno za suptilno i efektno predstavljanje, više i ne želimo, dovoljno je.
To je trajalo par stranica i gotovo ... završi se ćutke, nekako, niko da preduzme inicijativu.
A evo predloga koji su najbolje prošli .. pa, koja je sledeća procedura, ko o tome odlučuje koji bi mogao .. ko zna engleski da to pošalje gde treba.
Evo jednog predloga ...


----------



## velizar

Evo drugog predloga po "broju glasova" ...


----------



## velizar

Evo trećeg predloga po redu ...


----------



## velizar

A i ovaj nije loš .. ko je kompetentan da odluči o tome koji bi mogao da se oproba?


----------



## stormwatchforever

podvodni said:


> i, prema svemu sudeći, na sva tri će biti isti zgrada u istom kadru...
> ako treba nešto iz srbije da se šalje, red bi bio da to bude niš, kao jedini od većih gradova koji još nije bio...


Naravno da treba da bude Nis, motiva Petrovaradinske Tvrdjave i point & shoot "bannera" sa iste te tvrdjave ima previse na netu.


----------



## Floydian

Glasam za ovaj:


----------



## nixy

^^ Ta je odlična, mada i ova nije loša:

http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu180/cile2/banapanoranaaa.jpg

Šaljite Niš!


----------



## delija90

Не разумем зашто морамо да шаљемо банер по сваку цену и то баш одређеног града јер до сада није био?Овако ћемо се само надобијати јединица од суседа а судећи по предложеном банеру и од свих осталих.


----------



## Alterlee

^^ Zato što je poenta da svetu predstavimo naše gradove, a ne da se takimičimo, te samim tim petnaesti baner Beograda (tj Kališa) ili Novog Sada (tj Petrovaradina) gubi smisao.



velizar said:


> Evo jednog predloga ...


kay:


----------



## delija90

Поента је да се не обрукамо но добро,ако већ мора Ниш онда гласам за тај.Овај са трга подсећа на колаж.


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

^^ 

Razmisli malo sta si rekao.. Ako se neko bruka ovde to je Beograd, koliko banera vec a u njemu samo neke usitnjene panorame na kojima se nista ne vidi i pokusaji da se izvuce kao neki 'skajlajn'.. Ako nesto nemamo, onda se potrudimo da predstavimo ono sto imamo kako se ne bismo brukali.. 


Ne znam zasto ali se ovaj sa Nisavom i banovinom se meni uopste ne svidja.. nekako je sve ovo lepse danju a na ovoj slici previse mracno i neupadljivo za oci nekog stranca koji treba da skilji da bi video nesto uopste..



velizar said:


> ..





velizar said:


>


^^ Ova dva su mi super, vedra i vesela i bas ce lepo da predstave Nis.. tako da moj glas ide njima..


----------



## delija90

Размисли и ти мало о томе што сам ја написао.  Ја говорим о свим нашим банерима генерално.Мене савршено заболе које је од *наших* градова на банеру,само да личи на нешто.


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

delija90 said:


> Размисли и ти мало о томе што сам ја написао.  Ја говорим о свим нашим банерима генерално.Мене савршено заболе које је од *наших* градова на банеру,само да личи на нешто.


Razmisljam ali te i dalje ne kapiram gde bismo se mi to obrukali, ali ajde.. Ove slike su ok sasvim tako da kao sto je neko rekao gore cilj je samo da predstavimo one gradove koje imamo i ono sto oni nude..
I mene savrseno zabole koji je od nasih gradova na baneru dok se na njemu uopste i vidi nesto, a ne kao na onom zadnjem Bg baneru, slika kao slika je bila lepa ali nista nije nudila..


----------



## delija90

Не разумем сад.Шта то слика треба да нуди?


----------



## Floydian

@TrTomir

Ružne su te fotke koje si predložio...tj.,nisu za baner.Suviše dosadno za baner.
Mora to bolje.


----------



## stormwatchforever

delija90 said:


> Не разумем зашто морамо да шаљемо банер по сваку цену и то баш одређеног града јер до сада није био?Овако ћемо се само надобијати јединица од суседа а судећи по предложеном банеру и од свих осталих.


Ako im se banner ne svidja nek **** *****, pogotovo ako su tolika stoka da iz jednostavne solidarnosti ne mogu dati 5/5, i mi svima za bannere bivse Juge dajemo maximalne ocene.


----------



## velizar

Floydian said:


> Glasam za ovaj:


Razmišljali smo o tome, imali smo ga, ali smo odustali zbog toga što nije bio ovog kvaliteta.
Međutim, ima tu još nekih nedostataka, tih 360 stepeni su prilično nezgrapan i nerealan prikaz trga. Bar u ovom slučaju, viđao sam fine varijante drugih gradova, Kragujevca eksplicitno.
A doživljaj lepog još više umanjuje potpuno nedefinisana, nezavršena fasada stare robne kuće i prilična deformisanost nekih zgrada.


----------



## velizar

delija90 said:


> Не разумем зашто морамо да шаљемо банер по сваку цену и то баш одређеног града јер до сада није био?Овако ћемо се само надобијати јединица од суседа а судећи по предложеном банеру и од свих осталих.


Uopšte ne moramo, ali, nije mi jasno zašto se misli da su ovi predlozi toliko loši, ja se fotografijom veoma detaljno bavim proteklih pet godina i znam šta je loša a šta dobra fotografija .. moji uspesi i priznanja u tom (fotografskom) svetu, a ne ja, stoje iza mog mišljenja da su ove fotografije dovoljno dobre za taj baner.
Takmičenje mi uopšte nije bitno, u smislu, nije mi bitno zauzimanje visoke pozicije, da mi je to bitno, ne bih se ovime uopšte bavio, već čekao, verovatno pedeset godina da se pojavi neki "Dubai" prizor u Nišu.
Da li treba pominjati predloge koji se veoma često pojavljuju .. pa nisu ni za sajt moje mesne zajednice ... ali to nije stvarno uopšte bitno, već pominjem zbog čuvenog našeg podcenjivačkog i precenjivačkog fenomena, u jednom.


----------



## FutogCORE

Ovi nemaju kompleks kao mi. :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

delija90 said:


> Ако сте већ стављали БГ овај је по мени био боља опција.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Мада ни овај није лош. :cheers:


Što nisi predložio? Mogao sam i prasiće da pošaljem :|

A prvo sam hteo taj ali sam onda shvatio da bi bilo "too dark"


----------



## stormwatchforever

Ni jedan banner Beograda po noci nije too dark jer je Bg svakako lose osvetljen grad pa prema tome nije previse mracan, Beograd je takav kakav je..............mracan.


----------



## Космајац

stormwatchforever said:


> Ni jedan banner Beograda po noci nije too dark jer je Bg svakako lose osvetljen grad pa prema tome nije previse mracan, Beograd je takav kakav je..............mracan.


osvetlite beograd


----------



## stormwatchforever

Khm....."Okrecite Beograd"....


----------



## Servitium

Baner je odličan :cheers2: ,samo Beograd ima previše zelenila,treba "pozgraditi" to područje oko Ušće Towera do mosta i iza do Zemuna.Ako neko voli parkove i šume nek sjedne u auto i ode u Šumadiju.I ti zaštitnici parkova idu mi na nerve :bash: ,greenpeace! greenpeace! :tongue::blahblah:


----------



## Космајац

stormwatchforever said:


> Khm....."Okrecite Beograd"....


pa ti se ne zalis na fasadu nego na svetlo dakle bio sam jasan.


----------



## stormwatchforever

Kad bi ti znao na sta se ja sve zalim bio bi apsolutno nejasan.


----------



## Rocky031

stormwatchforever said:


> Ni jedan banner Beograda po noci nije too dark jer je Bg svakako lose osvetljen grad pa prema tome nije previse mracan, Beograd je takav kakav je..............mracan.


Niste vidjeli Hrvatske gradove,pogotovo zagreb


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Beograd deluje kao gradic i vrv je mogao bolji baner da se izbaci.


----------



## Singidunum

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Beograd deluje kao gradic i vrv je mogao bolji baner da se izbaci.


Kažem opet, mesec dana se vrtela tema, što nisi predložio  Sad svi znaju za neke bolje fotografije Beograda, a nikog nije bilo da ih uglavi u 719x123.


----------



## Luka

Lep baner :cheers:


----------



## jimmy spong

Koji su gradovi CG . RS ?


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Servitium said:


> Baner je odličan :cheers2: ,samo Beograd ima previše zelenila,treba "pozgraditi" to područje oko Ušće Towera do mosta i iza do Zemuna.Ako neko voli parkove i šume nek sjedne u auto i ode u Šumadiju.I ti zaštitnici parkova idu mi na nerve :bash: ,greenpeace! greenpeace! :tongue::blahblah:


Ja nemam ništa protiv da ti lepo poizidaš nebodere na mestu parkova u Bosanskoj Gradiški.


----------



## Honest_John

Servitium said:


> Baner je odličan :cheers2: ,*samo Beograd ima previše zelenila*


Voleo bih da si u pravu!


----------



## velizar

Na današnjem baneru Beograda je previše jednoličnog neba.
Trebao se kadar preciznije podeliti na trećine, to bi malo popravilo vizuelnu predstavu, tada bi nam se pogled više zadržavao na sredini, odbijajući se brže od jednoličnih neba gore i parka dole.
Ovo u velikom formatu izgleda sjajno, ali ovako ... toliki sitnež nije dovoljno efektan za ovakav format banera.
Sava i Dunav, samo ušće, su najupečatljiviji na baneru, pa možda je i to dovoljno da se Beograd i u tom smislu, i iz te vizure predstavi.


----------



## byM4k5

Od ova tri banera povodom godišnjice, ovaj mi je najbedastiji. Tmuran je.

Sutrašnji ("Plav") mi je mnogo mnogo bolji. Bio bi mi najbolji, da je uslikan 3 sata kasnije, kada bi sunce obasijavalo drveće i manastir u sredini.

Zato glasam za "Teslić", koji baš ima pravo osvijetljenje, kakvo bih volio da je na sutrašnjem baneru.

Uglavnom, :cheers: i čestitke na godišnjici. kay:


----------



## EagleX

Banner je odlican! Svaka cast na izboru. :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Evo i drugog banera, malo sam se zeznuo oko opisa nije Gospa nego Sveti Djordje


----------



## Servitium

Koliko dana to slavimo :drunk::cheers1::colgate: :blendamed:


----------



## CrazySerb

Tri dana i tri noci :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Ovaj za BG mi se ne svidja, sve je odseceno


----------



## Luka

Ovako je malo bolje ali kvalitet je los


----------



## EagleX

Singidunum said:


> Ovaj za BG mi se ne svidja, sve je odseceno


Pokusao sam da ukadriram najbolje sto mogu ali uvek se javio neki novi problem.:dunno:


----------



## Singidunum

Definitivno treba neka bolja fotka za BG.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ

Nemojte taj za Niš! Mnogo je taman, ne razaznaje se ama baš ništa na njemu. Ja uvek dajem 1ce takvim banerima na glasanju, a ne bih se libio da to uradim i ovom niškom (ako bih se uopšte zanimao da pročitam o kojem gradu se radi).


----------



## EagleX

EagleX said:


>


A ovako?


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

Ovaj prvi ili u sredini su ok, zadnji je previse izbeljen, gubi se kontrast izmedju brda i grada dole u dolini..


----------



## Bez_imena

Luka said:


> Ovako je malo bolje ali kvalitet je los


Odakle je ovo slikano?


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

TrTomir_Ni said:


> Ovaj prvi ili u sredini su ok, zadnji je previse izbeljen, gubi se kontrast izmedju brda i grada dole u dolini..


U sredini je najbolji.


----------



## EagleX

Da li se svi slazete da posaljemo ovaj baner?


----------



## Mali

^^ Ne. Slika je mutna.


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

EagleX said:


> Da li se svi slazete da posaljemo ovaj baner?
> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1326/11111111111111111111111w.jpg[


:yes:


----------



## Singidunum

Meni je odvratan ali slali ste i gore a da me niste pitali :lol:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Ne znam, ima mi ovaj baner nekog smeka pa to ti je.  Ali ukusi...


----------



## jimmy spong

Baner izgleda kao promo za dan posle sjutra, ali ima i u tome nekog šmeka...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Singidunum said:


> Meni je odvratan ali slali ste i gore a da me niste pitali :lol:


+1


----------



## makimax

mighty banner danas :cheers:


----------



## makimax

_Mocan_ baner danas .


----------



## Singidunum

Nemci :lol:


----------



## Johnny_kgc

:cheers:


----------



## nixy

Singidunum said:


> Opet Rusi spasili


:cheers:


----------



## EUSERB

Napravice neko baner za srpsku novu?


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Singidunum

Ovo je trajni link


----------



## Bez_imena

Videces vremenom ce se promeniti. Ranije se desavalo da tako postavim i posle vidim da se promenio u drugi grad tj. baner. Zato sada sacuvam sliku i nalozim je preko nekog sajta (dodaj.rs ili tinypic.com) jer ce tako dugo ostati, a i vide se slova i logo.


----------



## Bojan9

Iskreno, uopšte nisam oduševljen. Ako ih do sad nije bilo, mogli smo da sačekamo sa boljim slikama novog mosta. Na slici smeta nenormalno novi željeznički most, do njega je sve ok.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Meni vise smeta ono cega nema,a to su neboderi na obali Save...

PS Za sad se dobro drzi...


----------



## nixy

Da, fale neboderi, a ovako je dobar.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Овај је величанствен!


----------



## makimax

I meni je sjajan,kao u Blade Runner-u .


----------



## jimmy spong

Odličan baner, izaziva nostalgiju za propalom privredom


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

sta mislite? ja bih ga svejedno poslao, samo odgovor od autora da dobijem.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R




----------



## makimax

Nedorecen je,ne vidi se bog zna sta osim mosta a i on samo delimicno.


----------



## smrdoljub

bolje nemoj da saljes... nego kad nabavimo neku da valja...

a sta mislite o ovome?

kotor










mozda je malo tamna, pa...



















budva










malo photoshopa


----------



## filip__pg

Ova iz Budve nije losa, ali bez photoshopa


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

nishta sad... nisam mogao da vas cekam pa sam poslao...

mi nemamo nebodere da kacimo ko ostatak svijeta, pa onda bolje da saljemo najvisocije sto se moze uvatit,a na ovom baneru se vide milenijum, dizalice, dajbabski toranj, dva solitera..


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Koja je fora sa ovim "prirodnim" banerima, kao sto je ovaj bugarski?

Ako na ovom forumu, koji se prevashodno bavi neboderima, jedan baner sa motivima iz prirode, moze imati ocenu 4.36, onda sta mi izigravamo sa nasim banerima, gde na jedvite jade, uguramo po neki solitercic?

Pa ja mogu napraviti bar 10 banera sa nasom prirodom, i svaki bi oduvao ovaj bugarski, u cemu je stvar?...:nuts:


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

bugari imaju vise clanova na forumu?


----------



## Tiparnik

Why ,you vote with 1 ?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Tiparnik said:


> Why ,you vote with 1 ?


5 points goes to Bulgaria from Serbia.


----------



## Bez_imena

Bilo bi dobro naci neku noviju sliku Uzica ili da neko iz tog kraja uslika grad (sada kada je pod snegom) i da je posaljemo za baner.
Ova je odlicna, ali nije bas za baner.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Слика је прелепа.


----------



## poseta1

Могли смо за Дан државности да избоксујемо банер ? Нпр. Орашац, Крагујевац, Топола... нешто што је у вези са Првим српским устанком и Сретењским Уставом... Славимо 2 дана, па ни сутра није касно


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Сјајан банер, аутору свака част!


----------



## Bojan9

Odličan baner!


----------



## Singidunum

Istanbul je totalna nepoznanica. Kad vec u stopu pratimo njihovu trash arhitekturu sto ne gradimo i malo ovih twin nebodera?


----------



## micika

Kako ruzan baner Tuzle.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

micika said:


> Kako ruzan baner Tuzle.


Банер је лепо представио град, зашто ти је крив банер ?


----------



## micika

Kako ga je to lepo predstavio?

Zapravo, bolje pitanje - sta je to lepo predstavio? Ja na baneru sem starih i ofucanih commie blokova nista lepo ne vidim.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Представио је урбани део града, са кућама и брдима около. Види се и термоелектрана.


----------



## Majevčan

Tuzla jeste ruzan industrijski grad, tu baner ne moze nista.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

prolaznikSRB said:


> Банер је лепо представио град, зашто ти је крив банер ?


nije uopste, TZ ima mnogo ljepsih stvari, to je kao da neko na baner Beograda stavi neke komunjarske zgrade sa Karaburme


----------



## Singidunum

Pa hajde ti pokazi Hafene sta bi ti stavio na banner iz Tuzle a da bude skyline? Nije Tuzla Njujork pa da ima hiljade solitera, ti koji su prikazani na banneru su i oni koji postoje u gradu.


----------



## brojač

Singi, Tuzla je Balkanski Njujork. Ima preko 100 solitera. I nisu to jedini soliteri u gradu. I nije uopšte ružan grad, a naročito ne u odnosu na KG Micika. Univerzitet, aerodrom obilaznica molovi, Tuzla je jedan veoma urban industrijski grad sa širokim bulevarima. U Tuzli su sva naselja već 40 godina priključena na centralni toplovod, u Tuzli je bila kablovska kad u Srbiji nisu ni znali za istu (1986), digitalna telefonska centrala je postojala još 198o godine kad je ni BG nije imao. itd, itd


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Singidunum said:


> Pa hajde ti pokazi Hafene sta bi ti stavio na banner iz Tuzle a da bude skyline? Nije Tuzla Njujork pa da ima hiljade solitera, ti koji su prikazani na banneru su i oni koji postoje u gradu.


pogledaj baner od danas








od sutra








i dr.




































jesu li ovo skylinei? Nisu. 

A bez obzira i na to TZ ima ljespe momente za skyline


----------



## Singidunum

Pa hajde predlozi pa da posaljemo novi


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Ona slika nikko ne pokazuje kakoTZ zaista izgleda, inace baneri izvuku maksimum od svakog grada, dok je ovaj izvukao minimum tj. nagrdio grad. 

Evo bilo koja random fotka TZ pokazuje koliko je grad zelen, a tamo djeluje kao propast svijeta



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58414859&postcount=3407

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58414859&postcount=3408

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58414859&postcount=3409

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58414859&postcount=3411

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58414859&postcount=3412

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58414859&postcount=3413

A da ne govorim da grad ima simpatican centar i lijepih gradjevina



















evo pogled na glavni trg preko puta kojeg je park










vjerovali ili ne ovo je u po centra grada, par minuta od trga pjeske


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Singidunum said:


> Pa hajde predlozi pa da posaljemo novi


s obzirom da nismo ni ti ni ja slali prethodni, ne vidim razlog zasto bismo slali novi. 
Poenta je da banner treba prikazati nesto lijepo od grada tj. grad u lijepom svjetlu a ne da ga uruzni.


----------



## Singidunum

Bad_Hafen said:


> vjerovali ili ne ovo je u po centra grada, par minuta od trga pjeske


Ali kakve to i sve ono iznad ima veze sa banerom? Pritom nijedna od slika koju si poslao ne odgovara rezolucijom za baner. Da ne pricam da si ocigledno obradjenu fotografiju http://www.adriaticoinfiore.eu/file/partner/partner-citta-di-tuzla.jpg nazvao necim sto prikazuje grad kako zaista izgleda.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^
Singi pobogu, sto se pravis mutav, nisam ni trazio slike Tuzle za baner, nego je poenta slika da pokazu koliko onaj baner ustvari nema veze s Tuzlom i s time kako grad zaista izgleda. BTW sve i jedna slika na baneru je ocigledno obradjena. 

btw ta obradjena slika je starija i nije poenta postvljanja te slike na nebu ili cemu vec, nego na zelenilu, ali ti namjerno hoces da pogresno razumijes.


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam ja sta je bila tvoja poenta, ali ako odgovaras na moj poziv da posaljes predlog za bolji baner brdom nekih slika ja onda mogu samo da pretpostavim da predlazes novi baner.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Bad_Hafen said:


> Ona slika nikko ne pokazuje kakoTZ zaista izgleda, inace baneri izvuku maksimum od svakog grada, dok je ovaj izvukao minimum tj. nagrdio grad.
> 
> Evo bilo koja random fotka TZ pokazuje koliko je grad zelen, a tamo djeluje kao propast svijeta


А шта је на овој него 95% "комунистичке зграде" ?!
То има и на банеру. 
Ствар је у томе да не треба вештачки побољшавати изглед града, већ послати слику која одговара правом стању. Знам да се то у 90% случајева не поштује већ се шаљу неки бајковити предели, али ја сам против тога и због тога ми се Тузла баш свидела.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Јел може да се обрише ово : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91314281&postcount=60 јер ми је баба страдала у логору. 

Фала!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Singidunum said:


> Ne znam ja sta je bila tvoja poenta, ali ako odgovaras na moj poziv da posaljes predlog za bolji baner brdom nekih slika ja onda mogu samo da pretpostavim da predlazes novi baner.


nije to bio odgovor na tvoj post, pisao sam svoj post i kad sam ga objavio tvoj je uletio izmedju. Eto volis ti kad ti se objasnjava.


prolaznikSRB said:


> А шта је на овој него 95% "комунистичке зграде" ?!
> То има и на банеру.
> Ствар је у томе да не треба вештачки побољшавати изглед града, већ послати слику која одговара правом стању. Знам да се то у 90% случајева не поштује већ се шаљу неки бајковити предели, али ја сам против тога и због тога ми се Тузла баш свидела.


Ako je tebi to isto, onaj baner je kao pretpotovski. I poenta jeste napucati grad maksimalno kao sto je izmedju ostalog sve i jedan na baneru ili gotovo se i jedan. 
Mogli bi npr. za Novi Sad uslikati klisu i postaviti za baner, sta mislis bi li ti se to svidjelo?


----------



## Servitium

Napišite svi komentar Đakovica ,Serbia :cheers1:


----------



## smrdoljub

a da posaljemo nasu dobitnu kombinaciju - perast? 
mada, kvalitet nije nesto...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

meni se ne svidja ni jedan


----------



## Bojan9

Ni meni...


----------



## nixy

Ni meni.


----------



## Bez_imena

Drugi moze da prodje. 
Bilo bi dobro poslati sada jedan baner dok traje turisticka sezona.


----------



## byM4k5

^^ Ta je malo mutna.


----------



## byM4k5

Zaječar. IHMO, tmuran baner.


----------



## Bez_imena

Wow Zajecar na baneru. Lepo izgleda 5/5


----------



## Servitium

Dajte svi petice


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Данас цео дан пишемо у Сваштари о лепоти Зајечарског пива!

Сјајно! Банер је баш леп.

Честитам аутору!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

:cheers:

Sve čestitke!


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Ужасно ме подсећа на Сарајево данашњи банер. Само минарети фале:


----------



## CrazySerb

Priblizava se godisnjica naseg foruma, tj. sesti rodjendan - trebali bi nekakav baner da sklepamo cisto radi reda.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Kakav?


----------



## Under-Construction

prolaznikSRB said:


> А шта је на овој него 95% "комунистичке зграде" ?!
> То има и на банеру.
> Ствар је у томе да не треба вештачки побољшавати изглед града, већ послати слику која одговара правом стању. Знам да се то у 90% случајева не поштује већ се шаљу неки бајковити предели, али ја сам против тога и због тога ми се Тузла баш свидела.


Tuzla je daleko lepsi i moderniji grad nego sto su ga na ovom baneru predstavili


----------



## Bez_imena

Sta mislite?










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8147/7228966218_1d6cfb969b_c.jpg


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ Razumem da si hteo da se vidi reka, ali nikako ne ide ova kompozicija. Kao da će svakog trena Beograđanka i most biti odsečeni. 
Više neba.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

sto mislite crnogorci ako ima neko od vas naravno, panoramu niksica da postavimo.. 
valjda ima neko odatle, sa tvrdjave recimo.. ili sa one visoke zgrade u centru, mislim da je zgrada opstine ili nekakva policija


----------



## NBG

Bez_imena said:


> Sta mislite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8147/7228966218_1d6cfb969b_c.jpg


Ovo ne bi uopšte bilo loše za baner, mada i ovo dobro izgleda.


----------



## Alterlee

Most na Adi je bio na baneru već nekoliko puta, pa ima li još nešto u ovom gradu da zaslužuje baner?

Zapravo, zašto u opšte mora Beograd, neka bude neki drugi grad... ili ne mora grad u opšte, neka mala živopisna varošica, selo, dvorac, manastir ili ruina ili možda neki prirodni motiv - reka, polje suncokreta ili neki živopisan planinski kraj...


----------



## Bez_imena

Najlakse je reci zasto uvek Bg. 
Meni je najbitnije da bude dobra slika pa tek onda mesto. Slika Beograda ima najvise (sto je i logicno) pa zato ima i najvise predloga. 
Ako hocete neko drugo mesto postavite predloge za baner. To cu i ja uraditi kada budem ,,naleteo'' na neku dobru sliku...kao sto sam i ranije radio.

Kada bolje pogledam moj predlog gore nije bas dobar...posebo mi smetaju crknute sijalice na mostu. Slika koju je stavio _NBG_ nije pogodna jer ne bi stao ceo pilon.

Mislim da je vreme za nas baner, dugo ga nije bilo.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Шта мислите о овоме?










То је са ове слике : 









Коју је поставио Лука на теми о Београду : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95051776&postcount=617


----------



## Bojan9

Odličan!


----------



## EagleX

Ovaj je stvarno dobar. :cheers:


----------



## EagleX

Samo mi se cini da je malo krivo, pa sam pokusao da ispravim.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

prelijep


----------



## prolaznikSRB

EagleX said:


> Samo mi se cini da je malo krivo, pa sam pokusao da ispravim.


Само не волим кад је кнап мост горе, само га спусти мало.


----------



## Bez_imena

Dobar je, saljite ga :cheers2:

Evo i vece rezolucije...za ostriju sliku


----------



## Bez_imena

prolaznikSRB said:


> Само не волим кад је кнап мост горе, само га спусти мало.


Ako se spusti onda ce logo foruma prekriti most i manje ce se videti.


----------



## Bojan9

prolaznikSRB said:


> Само не волим кад је кнап мост горе, само га спусти мало.


+1


----------



## byM4k5

+2.


----------



## EagleX

Bolje?


----------



## Alterlee

Okreneš ga i ne moraš da brineš o logou.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

EagleX said:


> Bolje?


Мени је ово ок, ако се остали слажу пошаљите тамо где треба...


----------



## Opustenooo

Meni je mnogo bolji baner koji je predlozio "Bez_imena" u postu #1162. Samo ga treba malo prekomponovati. Nego ovaj sa hramom i mostom na adi.


----------



## NBG

Bez_imena said:


> Sta mislite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8147/7228966218_1d6cfb969b_c.jpg


Ovaj je bolji...:cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Немачки окупаторски мост из 1942?
То треба да се сруши и да се изгради нови мост.


----------



## Opustenooo

:cripes:
Hajde da srusimo i deo Kalemegdana, jer su ga gradili i Turci i Austrougari 
i gardos kulu jer su je izgradili Madjari.
Inace od kada je taj "okupatorski" most spasio Miladin Zarić od dizanja u vazduh od strane Nemaca. Je ubrzao oslobodjenje Srbije od okupatora i brze napredovanje "crvene" armije 
Ali ipak hajde da rusimo!!!


----------



## Johnny_kgc

prolaznikSRB said:


> Шта мислите о овоме?
> 
> http://s16.postimage.org/u9yvued6d/185084_489512197728760_813723732_n.jpg
> 
> То је са ове слике :
> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/185084_489512197728760_813723732_n.jpg


:cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Opustenooo said:


> :cripes:
> Hajde da srusimo i deo Kalemegdana, jer su ga gradili i Turci i Austrougari
> i gardos kulu jer su je izgradili Madjari.
> Inace od kada je taj "okupatorski" most spasio Miladin Zarić od dizanja u vazduh od strane Nemaca. Je ubrzao oslobodjenje Srbije od okupatora i brze napredovanje "crvene" armije
> Ali ipak hajde da rusimo!!!


Нећу да коментаришем поређење историјског објекта какав је Калемегдан или кула на Гардошу са неким мостом без икакве вредности, направљеним са јединим циљем да олакша снабдевање Трећег Рајха.


----------



## Opustenooo

Niti cu ja komentarisati postove ljudi koji zele da ruse Beograd.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Opustenooo said:


> Niti cu ja komentarisati postove ljudi koji zele da ruse Beograd.


Твој Београд сам дошао да рушим...


----------



## Tara_kg

prolaznikSRB said:


> Твој Београд сам дошао да рушим...


Iskuliraj se kad nisi u pravu  Most je prelep, i deo beogradske kulturne baštine. Istorijska pozadina je manje-više nebitna...


----------



## Singidunum

prolaznikSRB said:


> Нећу да коментаришем поређење историјског објекта какав је Калемегдан или кула на Гардошу са неким мостом без икакве вредности, направљеним са јединим циљем да олакша снабдевање Трећег Рајха.


I kula na Gardosu je napravljena samo sa jednim ciljem - da obelezi milenijum madjarske vladavine tim prostorom. Kalemegdan nije bio nista drugo do vojna utvrda, dakle steciste turskih koljaca. Sta te tu odusevljava u odnosu na most?


----------



## Bez_imena

Singidunum said:


> Kalemegdan nije bio nista drugo do vojna utvrda, dakle steciste turskih koljaca. Sta te tu odusevljava u odnosu na most?


Tesko da je Kalamegdan bio samo vojna utvrda turaka. Tvrdjava je podignuta pocetkom I veka i onda se tokom vekova razvijala u rimski kastrum (II vek), vizantijski kastel (VI i XII vek), srednjovekovnu utvrđenu prestonicu Srpske despotovine (XIII i XV vek) i na kraju austrijsko/osmanlijsko artiljerijsko utvrdjenje.


----------



## Singidunum

Pa isto tako ni taj most nije samo nemacki, desetostruko vise su taj most koristili Srbi u odnosu na okupatore nego sto su koristili Kalemegdan kao vojno utvrdjenje.


----------



## NBG

Tara_kg said:


> Iskuliraj se kad nisi u pravu  Most je prelep, i deo beogradske kulturne baštine. Istorijska pozadina je manje-više nebitna...


Da poslušamo ženskog forumaša za promenu, opšte je poznato da one imaju istančaniji ukus za estetiku. :cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> I kula na Gardosu je napravljena samo sa jednim ciljem - da obelezi milenijum madjarske vladavine tim prostorom. Kalemegdan nije bio nista drugo do vojna utvrda, dakle steciste turskih koljaca. Sta te tu odusevljava u odnosu na most?


Мани се расправе него шаљи неки од понуђена два банера.


----------



## Bez_imena

Poslat je ovaj predlog Janu i ceka se odgovor...


----------



## Bez_imena

Potrebna je dozvola autora i izvor slike...i tek onda se moze postaviti baner.
Kako pitati autora za dozvolu?


----------



## Opustenooo

Koliko sam nasao prema linkovima koji su ovde okaceni fotografija je sa ovog FB naloga: http://www.facebook.com/HUBBeograd
Pa probaj njih da kontaktiras.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Какав банер има Сарајево, разбија :cheers:


----------



## byM4k5

Odličan. Malo izbija klasičnog panoramskog šablona, pa je odličan.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

byM4k5 said:


> Odličan. Malo izbija klasičnog panoramskog šablona, pa je odličan.


+1


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

prva asocijacija na ovaj danasnji banner mi je golemi k....


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Мени :


----------



## nixy

Da li ćemo se nadmetati u ovom bridge cup-u? Imamo sada pravog konkurenta...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Ми и учествујемо са Адом.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=28&do=bracket


----------



## byM4k5

Pariz, skroz prosječan baner, a 4,3 i nešto ocjena. Šta ti je brend.


----------



## makimax

Meni je odlican....Pariz se nikad ne zamislja u ovakvom _modu_ pa mi je zato zanimljiv.


----------



## byM4k5

Ne kažem da nije zanimljiv, ali imam osjećaj da, ukoliko bi ispod slike pisalo npr. New Orleans, dobio bi barem pola ocjene manje.


----------



## micika

Pa u tome i jeste fora. 

Da stoji Empire State Building i ispod da pise Gradiska, ne bi uzeo ni pola 5-ica kao sto uzme kada je Njujork u pitanju.


----------



## filip__pg

micika said:


> Da stoji Empire State Building i ispod da pise Gradiska


A bila bi dobra fora


----------



## gospodzo_zgazis_me

Ако неколико пута брзо кликнете на маргину поред банера он ће поплавити кад се осенчи.











Ја се цео дан трипујем да је овај банер већ осенчен, једно 10 пута сам махинално кликнуо поред њега да га ,,расенчим" (не подносим ништа осенчено на страници, то доноси несрећу).


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Белграде 









:grouphug: 
:cheers:


----------



## Bojan9

Evo baner utjesna nagrada


----------



## byM4k5

Čini mi se da se još može glasati.


----------



## Boza KG

byM4k5 said:


> Čini mi se da se još može glasati.


Пише да је затворено гласање, ваљда ће овај смарач сад престати са отварањем налога...


----------



## byM4k5

Sada i meni piše da je zatvoreno.

Poblesavio forum.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Znaci za banner svi Sipci redom idu daju keceve, koja je to mrznja u njihovim zaostalim koscastim lobanjama.


----------



## filip__pg

Pa nisu bas sve Siptari imate i domacih izdajnika 




> [119] fabriek on October 20, 2012 04:51:50
> a da.. 1/5 od mene


----------



## jimmy spong

Bad_Hafen said:


> Znaci za banner svi Sipci redom idu daju keceve, koja je to mrznja u njihovim zaostalim koscastim lobanjama.


Ajmo svaki put kad naš baner bude da pokrenemo priču o tome.


----------



## CrazySerb

Upravo, koga briga kako sipci glasaju.
Nego moram reci, ponosan sam na moje Ruse - jeste videli sta je bratski narod ?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

mene briga kako glasaju, jer mi eto ne vracamo istom mjerom i uvijek smo donji.


----------



## smederevo991




----------



## prolaznikSRB

Тај је ок.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ova zadnja, trebalo bi se vidjeti vise vode


----------



## brojač

kako vam se čine ove dve moje fotke. Ako su dobre predložite, ako ne valjaju zaboravite



i ova



podrazumeva se da imam cele fotke ako treba prepravljati dimenzije


----------



## smederevo991

Ova druga je lepa 


@Bad
vise od ovoga ne moze nazalost


----------



## prolaznikSRB

ЈА сам да се шаље Смедерево, само сад си отишао у другу крајност, значи нешто између прве и друге, више као прва само мало подигни.


----------



## smederevo991

Moze ovako ?


----------



## Bez_imena

_brojac_
Prvi predlog je previse taman i nije bas najjasniji.
Drugi predlog je vec bio 
Evo i dokaz...









Smederevo :cheers:


----------



## brojač

a ja sam smeo da se kladim da je to jedna moja fotka. Sad vidim u folderu i zove se "Novi sad za baner" i aparat canon 1D mark, a ja nisam nikad ni video takav aparat. Negde sam je našo i ubacio u komp.
hvala na ispravci.

evo slična 4 









ove su moje sigurno sve četri nedavno sa canon sx130is


----------



## prolaznikSRB

smederevo991 said:


> Moze ovako ?


Yeah.


----------



## Opustenooo

@ brojac.

Ove fotografije su dobre sto se tice kadrova.
Ali su sto se tice kvaliteta lose, imas previse shuma.
Moj savet ti je, da ne koristis nikakve preinstalirane opcije na aparatu.
Iskljuci digitalni zum.
Podesi ISO na nisku vrednost, ne povecavaj je.
Ali shutter speed povecaj. Tako ces dobiti kvalitetnije nocne slike.
Naravno kada tako fotografises, aparat mora da ti stoji na necem stabinom, ako nemas stalak, stavi ga na zid tvrdjave npr. Onda je bolje da postavis i odlozeno slikanje (timer) na npr 2-5sec tako da kada pritisnes dugme aparat ima vremena da se smiri ako se drma malo na tome na cemu si stavio.


----------



## brojač

da to sam skonto i kvalitet nije na nivou potrebnom za baner, a ima još nekih nedostataka.
Te tvoje preporuke i sam znam, i biće drugi put bolje fotke, imam i stalak i sve ostalo ali ne idem da fotkam. Kad budem išo sledeći put biće bolje.
Hvala na savetu.
A te moje predloge sam onako postavio. Ne guram ih po svaku cenu. NS je bio par puta na ssc baneru.


----------



## smederevo991

Sta mislite o ovome ?


----------



## Bez_imena

hno:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Не.


----------



## Bez_imena

Pamti pa vrati...danasnjem baneru sam dao 1*


----------



## smederevo991

Ne treba biti sujetan.Ja sam dao 3.Svidja mi se kadar i struktura ovog naselja u brdima,iako se vidi da je rec o malo vecoj kasabi


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Bez_imena said:


> Pamti pa vrati...danasnjem baneru sam dao 1*


Aha, a posle kukamo sto nasi baneri lose prolaze?


----------



## smederevo991

Nego,sta mislite o ovome ?( znam da smaram ali dosadno mi je  )


----------



## Alterlee

Meni se sviđa.


----------



## smederevo991

Evo,malo sam ga kvalitetnije isekao,mislim da je sad bolje.Poslao sam Janu,videcemo sta ce biti


----------



## Bez_imena

Johnny_kgc said:


> Aha, a posle kukamo sto nasi baneri lose prolaze?


Realno baner je los...i da je iz neke druge drzave dao bih istu ocenu.

smederevo991
:cheers:


----------



## smederevo991

Jan je rekao da mu se jako svidja banner ali da je potrebna dozvola od Jovana Markovica.Jel moze neko ko ima pristup na flickr-u da mu potrazi,posto mi je internet ovde u domu dosta slab pa mi treba 100 godina da se registrujem i sve ?

Evo linka ka njegovom profilu
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jockeamsterdam/

edit:

obustavi sve,uspeo sam ja da se registrujem i poslao sam mu poruku,obavesticu vas o daljem razvoju dogadjaja


----------



## Bez_imena

Jesi poslao i neki tekst vezan za tvrdjavu? 
Ako nisi bilo bi dobra da posaljes kako bi se znalo nesto o baneru, tj tvrdjavi.


----------



## smederevo991

Kad mu budem ponovo poslao poruku sa odobrenjem autora(nadam se) poslacu mu jos informacija ako treba


----------



## Alterlee

Umesto witness of Serbian creative force i sličnih gluposti napiši da je najveća srednjevekovna ravničarska tvrđava u Evropi. To je sve što treba da se zna o njoj da zaintrigira nekog da je poseti ili makar progugla.


----------



## smederevo991

Pa to sam citirao jednog naseg istoricara sa Vikipedije.Nego jel ti znas kako se kaze "ravnicarska" na Engleskom ?Ja nesto nisam siguran da postoji takav termin.


----------



## Kara_TG

Сјајно, чини се да Јан нема ништа против, само среди то са ауторским правима.

А и ја ћу то мало погурати, пошто сам с Јаном кућни пријатељ.


----------



## filip__pg

^^

A i cesto se vozite na njegovoj jahti.


----------



## Kara_TG

Да, да. Треба само да видите Headquarters of Skyscrapercity где Јан има канцеларије, а ту сам чест гост.

Ево да откријем једну пикантерију, мада не волим да откривам приватне ствари из живота својих пријатеља: 

Јанова мелодија за мобител је ,,Принцезо, јави се" од Балашевића...


----------



## filip__pg

^^

Nagovori ga da stavi melodiju "Tko me zove"


----------



## Kara_TG

Ево још један детаљ.

Јан се презива Килибарда.

Јан Килибарда.


----------



## filip__pg

Vidji Podgorica 

Aleksandre ti sad saljes bez konsultacija  Dobra je slika.


----------



## Kara_TG

Честитам Црногорцима и Александру!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Pridružujem se čestitkama.

:cheers:


----------



## smederevo991

Simpatican je,dao sam 3. 


Inace


----------



## smederevo991

Za 9 dana potrudite se da budete na forumu i glasate


----------



## Bad_Hafen

dao sam 5 za Podgoricu samo, jer je s naseg foruma, objektivno slika je smece i ne zasluzuje vise od 2


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Леп је подгорички банер.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nije los uopste, mada smo mogli nesto upecatljivije da odaberemo...putem glasanja ili sta vec. No sta je tu je, bice druge prilike


----------



## smederevo991

Pa ti rece da ti potenciram nebodere,ovo ti je maksimum sto se tice kadra,jedino da se nadje neka kvalitetnija i lepsa slika :dunno:


----------



## smederevo991

Majdanpek 1










2











Razlika je samo u vecoj zastupljenosti naselja ili jezera


----------



## Bez_imena

smederevo991 said:


> Vala ima da sredimo to Uzice.Jel moze ovo ? (znam,nisam lepo isekao sa strane,da se popraviti)


Meni je ovaj odlican :cheers: 
Samo bi ga jos ,,prolepsao'' u nekom od programa, u ovom slucaju www.befunky.com koji je odlican za ovake stvari 










Majdanpek isto..


----------



## smederevo991

Drago mi je da ti se svidjaju  Pitaj Srdjana Adamovica ko je autor slika i da li imamo dozvolu,pa moze da se salje.Ali pre toga da sacekamo da prodje Smederevo,trebalo bi vrlo uskoro


----------



## Alterlee

Majdanpek je


----------



## smederevo991

Glasajte za Smederevo  

Ps. Jan nije promenio info kao sto sam mu rekao,ali nema veze,nije lose ni ovako.


----------



## smederevo991

Ovi divljaci sa planina juzno od nase granice su vec krenuli da se izivljavajuhno:


----------



## Kara_TG

Стварно зар нема неког начина да се предупреди такво понашање.

Безвезе је да нам сваки банер прође лшије због тих острашћених будалетина.

Ја бих први Тирани дао 5 кад би личила на нешто.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

bitno je da su oni stavili u pretragu bannera Kosovo kao drzavu cccc

Inace BiH ima najbolje plasiran banner Mostar na 15. mjestu, a sveukupno HR ima njvise banera i ok su dobro plasirani. 

Ovo su exYU koji su usli u prvih 100. 

15. Mostar









37. Split









39. Ljubljana









57. Sarajevo









65. Crni Kal









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Najbolji plasirani nas baneri nisu u prvih 100 i idu ovim redosljedom 

Perast s ocjenom 3,83










novosadski, trebinjski i sv.stefansi sa 3,82 




























suboticki 3,78










iduci beogradski, koji je bio povodom Srpske nove godine sa prosjecnom ocjenom 3,73 










iduci 3,67. 










------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ubjedlivo najgore plasiran je banjalucki s 2.86, sto i ne cudi


----------



## smederevo991

Ako bi oduzeli glasove sujetnih siptarcina ne sumnjam da bi i neki od nasih stigli u prvih 100.


----------



## pop1982

smederevo991 said:


> Ako bi oduzeli glasove sujetnih siptarcina ne sumnjam da bi i neki od nasih stigli u prvih 100.


Totalno je nebitno, da li je baner među prvih 100 ili među prvih 10, važno je šta mi mislimo, a to je da je smederevski baner odličan. Neka te kreteni ne brinu.


----------



## Kara_TG

smederevo991 said:


> Ako bi oduzeli glasove sujetnih siptarcina ne sumnjam da bi i neki od nasih stigli u prvih 100.


Ма, јок. Не може се ту ништа урадити.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Bez_imena said:


> Meni je ovaj odlican :cheers:
> Samo bi ga jos ,,prolepsao'' u nekom od programa, u ovom slucaju www.befunky.com koji je odlican za ovake stvari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majdanpek isto..


I Užice i Majdanpek su mi odlični. :cheers: 

Kontaktiraću autore.


----------



## Bu rsone

Bravo!Sjajan baner ali jbg kad' albanci s**u ,cak i njihovi moderatori.Bas imaju nekakav problem(etnicka albanija i sl. tripovi).


----------



## smederevo991

Neki od tih likova sto su komentarisali su im moderatori ? :O Bolest...


@Pop

Slazem se,meni je bitno kad vidim 5 iz Irana,Brazila,Rusije,Australije,Hrvatske i ostalih zemalja


----------



## TrTomir_Ni

Bez_imena said:


>


kay:


----------



## Bojan9

Smederevo :cheers:

Uzice odlične a za Majdanpek je bilo i boljih fotki na forumu, čini mi se.


----------



## pop1982

Za ocjenjivanje banera trebali bi koristiti pravilo kao u ski skokovima, najbolju i najslabiju ocjenu ne računati. Ovdje bi mogli ne računati najboljih i najslabijih deset, onda bi se dobila nekakva realna ocjena.


----------



## vladygark

Јел може неко да се сети кад је Албанија задњи пут била на банеру, ако је уопште икад и била? :lol:


----------



## Bu rsone

Bila je pre nekoliko dana ona "Kasaba" :lol:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Poslao je on na svoju ruku, kao da je nekog pitao. Ali totalno nebitno.


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Bad_Hafen said:


> Ovo dolazi 6.2.2013.
> by BNX


Uh jbt, SimCity 4 Rush Hour.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Ало бре, па није ово анархија овде. Банер мора прво да прође јавну расправу на овој теми, па тек онда да се шаље а не овако...


----------



## Boza KG

prolaznikSRB said:


> Ало бре, па није ово анархија овде. Банер мора прво да прође јавну расправу на овој теми, па тек онда да се шаље а не овако...


Он је сад на бошњачком делу форума, тако да не мора ништа овде да расправља.


----------



## Singidunum

Baner će da dobije dvojčicu u proseku verovatno.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

То би био успех.


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Baner će da dobije dvojčicu u proseku verovatno.


Previse si optimistican.To jedino ako mu svi mi damo petice,sto nece biti slucaj.


----------



## Singidunum

A gde ste vi nasli da ce to biti banner?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

smederevo991 said:


> Previse si optimistican.To jedino ako mu svi mi damo petice,sto nece biti slucaj.


To znaci Smederevskom instagramu trebalo je po dopadanju?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Singidunum said:


> A gde ste vi nasli da ce to biti banner?


Bnx meni poslao na pm vjerovatno ko provokaciju


----------



## smederevo991

Bad_Hafen said:


> To znaci Smederevskom instagramu trebalo je po dopadanju?


Vidi ga sto skace odmah.Sto se mene tice,svako neka glasa kako zeli,naravno da treba po dopadanju.
Ako se dobro secam ti si i sam rekao da ti se svidja tako da ne vidim o cemu je problem.

I molim te,nemoj ovo "instagram" kada nema veze s vezom,izgledace ti post kao da ga je pisao neki Hrvat ili Albanac.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

smederevo991 said:


> Vidi ga sto skace odmah.Sto se mene tice,svako neka glasa kako zeli,naravno da treba po dopadanju.
> Ako se dobro secam ti si i sam rekao da ti se svidja tako da ne vidim o cemu je problem.
> 
> I molim te,nemoj ovo "instagram" kada nema veze s vezom,izgledace ti post kao da ga je pisao neki Hrvat ili Albanac.


U poredjenju s drugima koji su predlozeni je bio dobar. Dobio je 5 a zasluzio je 3 max


----------



## smederevo991

Sto mu nisi dao 3,da te nisam mozda terao da mu das 5? :dunno:


----------



## Singidunum

Obavesticu Jana da ne stavlja to na banner.


----------



## smederevo991

Beograd









Nis








Visegrad








Zemun









Hajte ljudi da izaberemo prvi nas banner za 2013. godinu


----------



## Bez_imena

Jesi poslao ovaj?


----------



## smederevo991

Nisam jos uvek,Srdjan se ne javlja sa dozvolom :/


----------



## Bu rsone

Zemun ili Visegrad.Beograd je ok,Nis je previse "obican".


----------



## Alterlee

smederevo991 said:


> Zemun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hajte ljudi da izaberemo prvi nas banner za 2013. godinu


Možda da ga malo lepše kropuješ, nešto ovako:


----------



## smederevo991

Hteo sam namerno da se vidi da je jedna reka zaledjena dok druga nije.


----------



## Метрополис

Johnny_kgc said:


> I tako se svi zale sto Albanci daju jedinice nasim banerima, a ovamo kecevi od nas za njihove samo pljuste, jos se to i javno demonstrira...


A i ovo je 1000ti put da se ovaj isti komentar vrti, uz sve ostale vezane za ocjenjivanje bannera. Lets get over it


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ Nisam primetio. Izvinite sto sam dosadan...


----------



## Southern Hobo

Pa valjda je osnovni red kad me banuju da napišu razlog, ne može to ovako










Očito da me neko banovao jer mu se može zbog ko zna kojeg razloga.

Daj popravite ovo


----------



## Singidunum

Ako je u pitanju Metropolis, vidim da te je banovao moderator iz Hondurasa. Poslao sam mu PM ali ja zaista ne mogu ni da pretpostavim o čemu se radi. Nadam se da ti znaš.


----------



## Southern Hobo

Ako je u vezi bannera, onda nema razloga za ban, jer sam tom banneru dao visoku ocjenu, sto barem vi moderatori mozete da provjerite. Uostalom, sve i da sam zgrijesio ( a nisam), valjda bi trebao da se upotrebljava brig kao i za ostale. Dakle prekomjerna i nepotrebna upotreba sile u fazonu prilijepi kome ti cef, ti si moderator oni su pastva, i jos nista ne napise

Zahvaljujem


----------



## Singidunum

Ne razumem kakve sve ovo ima veze sa banerom i kakve to veze ima sa moderatorom iz Hondurasa? Rezultate glasanja za baner po userima moze da gleda samo moderator u xl a to je Jan.


----------



## Southern Hobo

Mislio sam zbog komentara. U kojima opet nikoga nisam uvrijedio, ni kolektivno ni individualno, osim sto sam zbijao salu, sto je opet logicno jer (provjeri to sa janom) sam dao pozitivnu ocjenu. Dakle sve i da ima veze sa komentarima trebao bi valjda ja zbog sale da dobijem blazu kaznu od ljudi koji po 1000ti put pokrenu raspravu cetnci-partizani-ustase i dobiju 3ci put zaredom brig.

P.S. mod iz hondurasa bi mogao da se konsultuje sa nekim lokalnim ako vec misli da izigrava bozanstvo...


----------



## filip__pg

Iz Hondurasa? WTF?


----------



## geronimo_rs

Који ти је ово бан, други? Кад скупиш 20+, јави се.


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Ne sjećam se da je ikad bio gluplji baner, nego što je današnji.


----------



## filip__pg

Svjetsko prvenstvo u rukometu pocinje danas, pa su zato ovo stavili.


----------



## Bu rsone

To kao povodom EP u rukometu.Ocena je jos i dobra.Da je bio Pionir,bila bi 1,00.


----------



## filip__pg

^^

Svjetsko prvenstvo.


----------



## Bu rsone

Da,moja greska


----------



## CrazySerb

Srbija igra u ovoj areni u Zaragozi.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Јел постоји начин да ми се поништи гласање за банер?
Случајно сам стиснуо на погрешну звездицу.


----------



## Singidunum

Ne postoji


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Пропаст.


----------



## pipistrel

Како си оценио?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Две звездице, а хтео пет


----------



## pipistrel

Е јеби га. Ја дао 5.


----------



## CrazySerb

Evo, dao sam ja 5 umesto tebe...inace nikad ni ne glasam za banere koji nisu iz SRB/CG/RS, ex-YU ili Rusije.


----------



## pipistrel

Хоће ли бити неки банер за Нову годину?


----------



## Singidunum

Bice, Severnog Vankuvera


----------



## Bez_imena

?










Evo i izvor.. http://blog.fabian-vendrig.eu/2011/05/novi-sad/


----------



## Bad_Hafen

olazi garantovano najgore prolaze


----------



## oroborus

Pa ovo što je Bez imena postavio nije kolaž.


----------



## Kara_TG

Али изгледа као колаж што довољно говори о банеру.

ЈОК.


----------



## smederevo991




----------



## Singidunum

Katastrofa. To ni brajevom azbukom ne bi dobilo 2. Ne zna se sta je gore da li tilt, da li boje kao da se radi o fotografijama napravljenim ruskim aparatom 80ineke, da li kvalitet ili suluda kompozicija.


----------



## smederevo991

Idi bre,jel ima jos nesto ?


----------



## pipistrel

Стварно су очајни.hno:


----------



## smederevo991

> [16] Regnum Albaniae on January 18, 2013 15:03:05
> excellent 5 stars for this illyrian-thracian theater which is non-slavic and has nothing to do with bulgars


:lol: O Boze me sacuvaj...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

smederevo991 said:


> :lol: O Boze me sacuvaj...


Тај би попио МОМЕНТАЛНИ бан, уколико би се на овом форуму држао неки ниво, као што се не држи.


----------



## Singidunum

prolaznikSRB said:


> Тај би попио МОМЕНТАЛНИ бан, уколико би се на овом форуму држао неки ниво, као што се не држи.


Dokle ces vise lupetati? Taj je dobio ban i pre nego sto je smederevo991 ovde ostavio quote.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Dokle ces vise lupetati? Taj je dobio ban i pre nego sto je smederevo991 ovde ostavio quote.


Thanks God for that...


----------



## Метрополис

bratislava bruka !


----------



## Bojan9

E ovo je baner


----------



## Sawovsky

Ne vidim po čemu je ovaj baner bolji od onog banera Beograda noćnog, što je imao u sjajnu kompoziciju sa istim ovakvim bojama i istaknutim Hramom i Mostom na Adi.
Da nemamo toliko zlonamernika po forumu, onaj baner bi opušteno prošao sa vrhunskom ocenom.


----------



## Singidunum

Slovake svi vole. Sledeci put da napisemo na baner Beograd, Slovakia :laugh:


----------



## Singidunum

Sta bi tek bilo da je dobra fotka


----------



## Метрополис

Bojan9 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Kotor ujedinio ex-yu :lol:
> 
> Trenutno 4., i više ne dijeli poziciju sa Moskvom po prosječnoj ocjeni


i to sve najgori banner sekcije :nuts:


----------



## Johnny_kgc

> [93] Метрополис on January 30, 2013 09:52:36
> Lol , Funny thing ! Kotor means flower of beauty in my language ! 5 for that coincidence


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Целом свету се свиђа, само се изгледа Црногорцима не свиђа


----------



## Boza KG

Ала вас ови Шиптари својатају, све до Котора Јужна а од Котора Западна Илирија :lol:


----------



## Mali

Dao sam 5 iako to nezasluzuje (po ovoj slici), ali ipak "nase" je.


----------



## Метрополис

Boza KG said:


> Ала вас ови Шиптари својатају, све до Котора Јужна а од Котора Западна Илирија :lol:


Pa na njihovoj temi o banneru su se dogovorili da rade to jer nas to najviše nervira, da svojataju svaki naš grad koji se pojavi na banneru, jer im je dosadno da se raspravljaju onako klasično. Sad, što se više naših primi, to njihov plan bolje funkcioniše.


----------



## Eeeee

Ајмо контра удар онда, на сваки албански град који се појави, ми да се деремо какав диван турски град


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Eeeee said:


> Ајмо контра удар онда, на сваки албански град који се појави, ми да се деремо какав диван турски град


Ал не лези враже, прштали би банови само тако...


----------



## Boza KG

Метрополис;99748658 said:


> Pa na njihovoj temi o banneru su se dogovorili da rade to jer nas to najviše nervira, da svojataju svaki naš grad koji se pojavi na banneru, jer im je dosadno da se raspravljaju onako klasično. Sad, što se više naših primi, to njihov plan bolje funkcioniše.


Опа стигла цивилизација, досадили су више са "ружан словенски град" ово је добро за промену :lol:


----------



## Метрополис

Najbolje od svega je da Srpski forumaši u potpunosti nestanu sa takvih rasprava, flame ratova itd. Dakle da uopšte nismo prisutni. Em niko ne bi bio banovan zbog gluposti, em bi sve uvrede upućene ka nama bile mačevanje sa vetrenjačama, jer bi ti koji to rade vikali u prazno - a boljeg dokaza da je neko uzaludan nema.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Метрополис;99749294 said:


> Najbolje od svega je da Srpski forumaši u potpunosti nestanu sa takvih rasprava, flame ratova itd. Dakle da uopšte nismo prisutni. Em niko ne bi bio banovan zbog gluposti, em bi sve uvrede upućene ka nama bile mačevanje sa vetrenjačama, jer bi ti koji to rade vikali u prazno - a boljeg dokaza da je neko uzaludan nema.


Замисли поставе банер из Уругваја, а неки ментоли из Парагваја спамују да је то њихов град. Јел би ти провалио то? 

На такве глупости треба одговарати, када већ не ради модерација.


----------



## Метрополис

Ja opet tvrdim da NE treba odgovarati. Ništa se ne postiže korisno. Trošiš epidermis sa prstiju, skraćuješ vijek tastaturi, trošiš internet protok, gubiš 20 sekundi života, udovoljavaš nekom trollu sa albanske sekcije (koji tvoj odgovor priželjkujue) i i dalje smrdiš, i pri tom potvrđuješ sebi status balkanskog kremenka koji samo zna za rasprave oko teritorija.

Samo lagano. Chill... Složi se sa svima. Budi dopadljivi "fejsbuk" tip. Lajkuj sve. Svugdje smajli i "i agree". Tako je, u pravu ste. Taj fazon.


----------



## Bojan9

Kotor će biti prvi najopuštenije :lol:

Dakle u isto vrijeme je i albanski i hrvatski i mletački  A mi sa foruma po rodbinskoj liniji glasamo...


----------



## filip__pg

Kotor na 4 mjestu


----------



## Bojan9

Ja trenutno ne vidim Kotor. 

'Ajmo sad svi Atini 1 :lol:


----------



## micika

69.


----------



## filip__pg

Pucale su jedinice ocigledno.


----------



## Bu rsone

Albancima treba kolektivno zabraniti glasanje.Uvek sr**e sa SRB,CG,MKD,BiH banerima.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Bu rsone said:


> Albancima treba kolektivno zabraniti glasanje.Uvek sr**e sa SRB,CG,MKD,BiH banerima.


Kompleks nize vrednosti.


----------



## filip__pg

Posalji.


----------



## smederevo991

Sta mislite o ovome ?


----------



## Bojan9

_Neveruem_ da si ti predložio- odlično je


----------



## smederevo991

Ne znam kako da prihvatim ovaj miks uvrede i komplimenta  

Ajde neka se izjasni jos neko pa da pitam autora i da saljem Janu.


----------



## smederevo991

A pazi ovo










ja sam vise za ovaj,nekako je nesvakidasnji,govori dosta toga o Beogradu.


----------



## Bojan9

Uuuuu, ovaj mnogo bolji. Šta ti je večeras?


----------



## smederevo991

Bem li ga  Poslao sam vec mejl autoru za ovu drugu sliku,taman da stigne odgovor dok cujem vasa misljenja.A i ukoliko ih nema poslacu sliku svejedno jer mi se jako svidja


----------



## Alterlee

Ova druga. :cheer:


----------



## smederevo991

Autor(inace Englez) mi je pozitivno odgovorio,tako da je zahtev vec poslat Janu :tyty:


----------



## smederevo991

Spremite se da glasate 19.


----------



## Bojan9

To napiši na albanskom dijelu foruma


----------



## smederevo991

Budu li upropastili i ovaj banner,licno cu da im hakujem forum ! 

A sad ozbiljno,rekao bih da sa ovim mozemo da se nadamo da dospemo na sam vrh,tako da vi moderatori se potrudite da smirite ove internet ratnike.

Mozda neka preventivna cistka u Staljinovom stilu,jednodnevni brig problematicnim elementima sa Albanskog foruma ?


----------



## Bojan9

Ma ništa to, samo staviti da se korisnicima sa njihovog foruma prikazuje ime Washington, a ne Beograd. Ima prosjek da bude 5,00


----------



## Метрополис

E sad, nakon onog zadnjeg iživljavanja, ne očekujete valjda da se primire ? Mislim ne moraju ni da ostavljaju komentar, samo votuju 1, to im niko ne može uskratit.


----------



## smederevo991

Zato i kazem,moze da im se uskrati ako se briguju,cekamo samo Singijev potpis


(singi u svom kabinetu,arhivski snimak)


----------



## Метрополис

Ujka Džo je postao baš čest predmet ogovaranja na forumu.


----------



## smederevo991

Ogovaranja ? Ja coveka postujem...


----------



## Метрополис

A pazite sad ovo. Da tražim dozvolu ?


----------



## smederevo991

Vec je prolaznik poslao identicnu sliku,razlika je samo u lepom vremenu


----------



## Метрополис

Trt, bolja je ova


----------



## smederevo991

Posto je on to poslao tamo na onoj temi,ne znam dal je Jan vec prihvatio,probaj to da razjasnis sa njima 

Inace malo mi je previse samo ostrvo u mraku.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Метрополис;99884853 said:


> Trt, bolja je ova


На твом предлогу Свети Стефан више личи на :


----------



## smederevo991

Jel ti rekao Jan kad ce da bude taj banner ?

Bilo bi dobro da budu redom Sv.Stefan i Beograd


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Није још, али испуњени су термини за две недеље унапред, тако да има времена.


----------



## smederevo991

Pitam jer je meni vec javio da je Beograd 19. februara


----------



## prolaznikSRB

smederevo991 said:


> Pitam jer je meni vec javio da je Beograd 19. februara


Нисам му писао директно на ПМ, јер сам хтео да још мало рекламирам Свети Стефан и ЦГ тамо на оној теми о банерима. Већ је добио пар похвала 
Кој БГ си послао, први или други ?


----------



## Метрополис

prolaznikSRB said:


> На твом предлогу Свети Стефан више личи на :


Pa zar nije to vrh ?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Врх је ако под туризмом подразумеваш посете психијатријским установана.


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Momci šta mislite da predložimo malo RS. 










Ne sjećam se kad je bilo nešto od nas.


----------



## Singidunum

Flop15 guaranteed


----------



## smederevo991

Singi sta ti mislis o ovom beogradskom koji ide 19. ?


----------



## Метрополис

Singijevo mišljenje je najvažnije ?


----------



## smederevo991

Jel moram da te podsetim da je Singi-Staljin ? 

Salu na stranu,posto je skoro svaki moj predlog bio prokomentarisao (obicno negativno) interesovalo me je njegovo misljenje i za ovaj


----------



## Singidunum

Da citiram 



Bojan9 said:


> _Neveruem_ da si ti predložio- odlično je


----------



## Eeeee

Odlican je banner...a ne znam zasto mi ne radi cirilica...trudim se. Bravo Smederevac


----------



## smederevo991

Jel neko primetio da kad se klikne na banner,vidi se losa i mutna slika ?Jel bi mogao neko iz administracije da obavesti Jana da resi to ?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Smederevac, sta se dogodilo sa kvalitetom fotke?

Ova ovde prezentovana i ona gore nisu istog kvaliteta.Na trenutnoj ima znakova pikselizacije kao kad recimo menjas format fotke u JPEG

EDIT, prestigao si me...


----------



## smederevo991

Jebem li ga,to su nesto ove glavonje sajta zabrljale,ja sam im dao kvalitetnu sliku koja moze da se vidi spolja...


----------



## smederevo991

Inace sad nas je neko zasuo jedinicama,ocena je pala za 0.10 sa 10 novih glasova...


----------



## Reichsmarschal

Uh da primeti se baš hno:


----------



## Метрополис

Ocjena je sasvim normalna, loših komentara nema ništa puno više nego inače, a ja i dalje ne namjeravam da prestanem da dajem dobre ocjenima bannerima iz okoline zbog 2-3 trolla. 

Sve je dobro što se dobro svrši.

@ vejzik

To razmišljanje je tragično. Prvo nije ovo rasprava, ovdje je internet gdje ti niko ne ugrožava fizički integritet. Ako te se nerviraš zbog postova ljudi na internetu onda si ograničen, a ako brojiš pa vraćaš onda si teško ograničen.

Naprotiv, baš treba da smo letargični i apatični, što više to bolje. To je najbolji mogući oblik ponašanja virtuelnom mjestu kakav je internet. Najgori mogući oblik ponašanja je istjerivanje nepostojeće pravde, na nepostojećem mjestu, sa nepostojećim ljudima i nepostojećim argumentima.

Za letargiju pomirljivost i beskičmenjaštvo :cheers:


----------



## Eeeee

Углавном се слажемо Метрополисе, али интернет је далеко од непостојећег места...итекако је реалан и итекако је значајан и не треба га отписивати. Не треба одговарати троловима, али опет не треба ни допуштати сваку увреду на свој рачун само зато што је "на интернету"...

Интернет је доста бољи од "стварног" живота, јер кроз вело анонимности људи показују своје право лице и искрено исказују своја мишљења.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Evo dzimi, u skladu sa tvojom filozofijom ti necu posebno replicirati.

Posteno.


----------



## Метрополис

Ma ne mogu da razmisljam o tome od kolicine BDP-a. Au da mi smo zaostala siromasna sredina. Ne niposto to nije razlog zasto se jedini bavimo time. Gajimo iluzije da je to zato sto istjerujemo svjetsku pravdu na internetu


----------



## smederevo991

Nego narode,sta mislite da posaljemo ovaj banner Nisa,negde tamo april-maj










Da ne zapostavimo jug


----------



## Eeeee

Метрополис;100448604 said:


> Ma ne mogu da razmisljam o tome od kolicine BDP-a. Au da mi smo zaostala siromasna sredina. Ne niposto to nije razlog zasto se jedini bavimo time. Gajimo iluzije da je to zato sto istjerujemo svjetsku pravdu na internetu


Светска правда ме савршено не интересује...ако неки албанци пљују константно по банерима, онда ћу и ја мало да се спрдуцкам и пљујем по њиховима. Ако је мени забавно, и њима забавно...у чему је проблем?


----------



## Метрополис

Problem je ocigledan.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Alterlee said:


> Srpska sekcija na Stormfrontu je jedna od najvećih na celom tom forumu. hno:


Па српски нацисти се скупљају на Стормфронту, а Хрватски и Албански на Скајскрејперсити-ју.


----------



## Bu rsone

Vise se ne cudim drevnima, pogledajte sta sve pisu na fen pejdzu Toma Hanksa, na FB :lol:




smederevo991 said:


> Nego narode,sta mislite da posaljemo ovaj banner Nisa,negde tamo april-maj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da ne zapostavimo jug


Bravo za zalaganje,bices ti jednog dana i moderator, ako te ne banuju naravno:cheers:


----------



## smederevo991

Bu rsone said:


> Vise se ne cudim drevnima, pogledajte sta sve pisu na fen pejdzu Toma Hanksa, na FB :lol:


Link please



> Bravo za zalaganje,bices ti jednog dana i moderator, ako te ne banuju naravno:cheers:


Nemoj da dajes fiks ideje Singiju,da krene da eliminise konkurenciju


----------



## Bu rsone

^^^Njega ce kompromitovati "Saricev klan"  :troll:
Evo ga:
http://www.facebook.com/TomHanks


----------



## Eeeee

Метрополис;100449678 said:


> Problem je ocigledan.


Па открији нам проблем, о просветљени!


----------



## Sawovsky

Bu rsone said:


> ^^^Njega ce kompromitovati "Saricev klan"  :troll:
> Evo ga:
> http://www.facebook.com/TomHanks


Ahahahah :rofl:


----------



## Метрополис

Eeeee said:


> Па открији нам проблем, о просветљени!


Problem je što jedino vi kojima je toboš to sve super fazon zajebancija, jesmo ih prešli, na kraju budete prvi i najuporniji u kukanju i kmečanju. 

A zato vrijeme dosadite svima ostalima. Da ne bude zabune ne govorim o tebi lično

Pa onda se čovjek mora zapitati da li pojedini pate od podvojene ličnosti, ili su jednostavno ograničeni. 

Pravilo je, ako radiš nešto očekuj reciprocitet. 

Još samo kad bi neki skopčali da se u grupnom prepucavanju nikad ne pitaju pojedinci, i prihvatili to. Onda bi možda prestali da se ponašaju kao rulja i nahuškana grupa, i prestali da uopšte mare za te stvari.

Sve to je obrnuto ovog vejzikovog "nemoj da smo apatični".

Naravno, ni ja ovo sve ne kažem zato što me briga za banner, nego zato što me sramota kako se pojedini ponašaju. Ajde što trolluju nema problema, nego kad počnu da se pozivaju na svjetsku pravdu, istoriju i počnu da se prepiru i potežu konjušare i slično, stvarno automatski proradi transfer blama.


----------



## Eeeee

Ја се одма дистанцирах од тога...спрдају нас Албанци, спрдах ја и њих (написао сам 5/5 из Бугарске, за Бугарски град Тирана)... нит сам се коме жалио, нити кмечао. Што се тиче хрвацких банера, не интересују ме ни мало...

Први овде говорим људима да не иду и не препиру се тамо са хрватима, јел од тога леба нема, и да истерују правду, јер неће постићи ништа тима. А уосталом, шта имамо од тога што један усташа престане да буде усташа...ни из џепа, ни у џеп.

А што се тиче троловања, увек сам за мало брзе забаве...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Dzimi naporan si, uvek se nekako nadjes pozvan da drzis pridike o ovoj temi.Svaki krug banera, eto tebe sa uvek istim recenicama i apelima.

Ne pronalazim se ni u jednoj tvojoj recenici i nema potrebe da me kalupis.Ko se slaze sa mnom, razumeo je sta sam hteo reci, a tvoje lamentiranje o necijoj ogranicenosti ili ne, sa jedne strane zadrzi za sebe, a sa druge nema nikakvog uticaja.Kao i sto nemaju moje pretpostavke o necijem beskicmenjastvu.

Moje je pravo da u okviru pravila, a prema svom nahodjenju, delim ocene kako mi je volja.Ti tu nista ne mozes.

Niti kukam zbog ocena banera, niti ucestvujem u verbalnim "okrsajima", pod njim.Uvek sam bio fer prema svacijem baneru i ne grize me savest ni oko cega.Albanske i ne glasam.U hrvatskim izborima za baner sam cak i ucestvovao.Tako da me postedi pojma "ogranicenosti".


----------



## Метрополис

Sve je to nedostatak BDP-a


----------



## Insider2012

Izgleda da ste dobili sest puta peticu iz splita 
Zasluzia je bg to, cestitke na banneru! 
Sledeci put sa genekson molin lipo


----------



## smederevo991

Kakav to fetis imas na geneks ?


----------



## Eeeee

Метрополис;100458350 said:


> Sve je to nedostatak BDP-a


А где је печат?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Како нисте схватили да смо ми сами криви што нам одређени шовинисти из нама блиских народа дају јединице? Криви смо сами и зато што нас је НАТО бомбардовао, а и за Хитлеров напад. 
Свега тога не би било да смо ћутели и трпели.


----------



## Метрополис

Ništa se od toga ne bi desilo da je BDP na nivou barem Holandije


----------



## smederevo991

[188] Метрополис on February 19, 2013 15:00:29
5/5 from USA, hope your BDP improves soon.

:lol: ludaku

Ali bolja fora bi bila da nisi vec jednom komentarisao hno:


----------



## filip__pg

Trebao je da stavi GDP


----------



## oroborus

Malo si se zajebao, BDP na engleskom je GDP 

edit: Preteče me Filip


----------



## Метрополис

filip__pg said:


> Trebao je da stavi GDP


Lapsus, ja sam mislio da je obrnuto, da je BDP engleski a GDP naše :lol:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Наше је СДП И ДПС


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Сарајево ће имати перверзан банер:


----------



## Метрополис

Vrh slika i vrh kvalitet


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

WoW, Wow, wow...

E ovo ce da otkine, samo da ga dobro kropnu.

Fotogenicniji su gradovi smesteni u kotlini od onih ravnicarskih, definitivno.


----------



## filip__pg

Vrhunski baner...


----------



## Егзекутор

Како ли је тек уживо када на слици изгледа феноменално.


----------



## micika

Na slici to bolje izgleda.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Метрополис;100463495 said:


> Ništa se od toga ne bi desilo da je BDP na nivou barem Holandije


To je i sam Milo rekao. Zna čovek da je Srbin, ali trenutne okolnosti su takve da je bolje da bude pod potkošuljom Crne Gore. A posle, ako se Srbija trgne, e posle...


----------



## Bu rsone

Malo sam gledao nase banere.Novi Sad ima 3.82, jos par petica i upada u top 100.


----------



## Eeeee

Сарајево кида слика... кад га каче?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Je l' samo meni kad kliknem na baner prijavljuje gresku ili?

Smanjio sam slike radi ustede protoka, pa ne vidim koji je ovaj zanimljivi grad na obali...


----------



## filip__pg

I meni pokazuje gresku.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Uh dobro je, ja vec pomislih da mi je zabranjeno da glasam zbog pretnji :lol:

Edit...
Balikpapan, nikad cuo...


----------



## Singidunum

"Ahahaha ma Indonezani znate li vi sta znaci papan na nasem jeziku ahahhah?"


----------



## Bu rsone

Ja sam nasao jos dve panorame Novog Sada, mogu se cropovati.Sta kazete:

Novi Sad pano_01 by Dragan Burnac, on Flickr

Novi Sad pano_02 by Dragan Burnac, on Flickr


----------



## smederevo991

Dao sam 5 mada iskreno Sv.Stefan kao motiv je vise smorio,imajuci u vidu da sirom Jadrana ima mali milion slicnih prizora,sa identicnom arhitekturom,itd.


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Odličan je Sv. Stefan, ali opet ovi kosovari politizuju, iako ih je CG priznala :bash:


----------



## Insider2012

smederevo991 said:


> Dao sam 5 mada iskreno Sv.Stefan kao motiv je vise smorio,imajuci u vidu da sirom Jadrana ima mali milion slicnih prizora,sa identicnom arhitekturom,itd.


ne bi se slozia, nek ima slicne arhitekture na svakon cosku n ajadranu, opet mi je sv stefan jedinstven... steta ca nema 6 bodova, ovako san mu mora dat samo 5 hno:


----------



## Метрополис

Ako nešto dokazuje ovaj, to je koliko bolje izgleda ovo rastinje na ostrvu, nego kad se svaki milimetar obale ukičeri palmama, alla Dubai.


----------



## filip__pg

Ovaj je ubjedljivo prvi iako ce naravno biti jos jedinica od skyline fanatika.


----------



## Nicisyyo

Bu rsone said:


> Ja sam nasao jos dve panorame Novog Sada, mogu se cropovati.Sta kazete:
> 
> Novi Sad pano_01 by Dragan Burnac, on Flickr
> 
> Novi Sad pano_02 by Dragan Burnac, on Flickr



Јако добре, ова прва је мени боља


----------



## makimax

Lose je to,ne vidi se ama bas nista na njima.


----------



## Метрополис

filip__pg said:


> Ovaj je ubjedljivo prvi iako ce naravno biti jos jedinica od skyline fanatika.


Zamisli kakav je osjećaj onih koji su downvoteovali, a banner ima ocjenu 4.14


----------



## smederevo991

makimax said:


> Lose je to,ne vidi se ama bas nista na njima.


Klikni na link,ima veca rezolucija samo treba da se kropuje...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Bu rsone said:


> Nadjoh ovo:
> 
> Novi Sad Panorama by katchja, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Novi Sad pano_03 by Dragan Burnac, on Flickr
> 
> Nije predlog, samo mi izgleda dobro.Ako se nekom svidja...


Ова друга је добра, још да је и други мост на стубовима hno:


----------



## filip__pg

Koja je poenta ovakvog komentara? uke:



> [120] Deki on March 4, 2013 11:02:17
> 5/5 за Српско острво на Јадрану!


----------



## micika

Pretpostavljam kao i ono za albansko mesto.

Meni je zapravo nejasno (pomalo i glupo) zasto se na komentarima banera stavlja koju ocenu je ko dao, a jos vise odakle ju je dao. Koja je poenta? Da reklamiras svoje mesto stanovnicima mesta sa banera? :dunno:

To bi se moglo nazvati "christos-greece" sindrom.


----------



## CrazySerb

Haha, Christos...koliko taj covek ima vremena na rukama


----------



## filip__pg

Debilno u oba slucaja.

Ko je Christos?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

filip__pg said:


> Koja je poenta ovakvog komentara? uke:


Човек нема појма, па то није острво


----------



## filip__pg

I nije u Srbiji


----------



## Singidunum

filip__pg said:


> I nije u Srbiji


I nije srpsko nego singapursko


----------



## filip__pg

Jimmy bas ti je dosadno 



> [39] Метрополис on March 3, 2013 18:44:39
> Eno spago, tanko, fino čez analno odprtino kos blaga al zmrzovalna skrina sam da skrita je ******.





> [36] Метрополис on March 3, 2013 18:19:28
> I agree with kulla, but vote 5/5. Greetings from USA





> [128] Метрополис on March 4, 2013 14:55:00
> Go USA


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

prva tri banera balkanska


----------



## filip__pg

Smrdoljube nemoj slati Podgoricu jer nece dobro proci. Ustvari za sad ne treba nista slati iz CG, sto kaze johnny treba sacekati nesto dobro sto bas vrijedi poslati.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

ma samo salji smrdoljube kad ti se nesto svidi  sta imas ikog da pitas? hehehe
ovako nikad nebismo ništa poslali, a sad imamo i sela i gradove.. Jedinstveni smo na ssc, niko jos nije slao selo od 3 kuće 

to što odavno nisam ništa slao je samo zato što nemam ništa da mi se sviđa


----------



## filip__pg

^^

Ti posebno nemoj nista da saljes jer nas ukopas svaki put


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

težim ka boljem od prošlog puta


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

fotka je sa sajta glavnog grada, e sad ako neko hoće može da se predstavi kao da je njegova fotka i da je takvu pošaljemo, a Jan će možda provjeriti porijeklo fotke, a možda i neće..










imam i bolji kvalitet.. ovo je sa fejsa.. zato je ovakav kvalitet.


----------



## filip__pg

Nije losa ali ne pokazuje mnogo, nebih je slao.


----------



## smrdoljub

nece smrdoljub slati ako se vama ne svidi


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

filip__pg said:


> Nije losa ali ne pokazuje mnogo, nebih je slao.


a shta bi ti da se vidi na baneru?
bolje i malo da se vidi nego one panorame cijelog grada sto sam ja slao, em i nije nesto velika panorama, em se ne vidi nista, jer i ono sto je najblize je toliko daleko da se stopi sa ostalim objektima u pozadini.. Od Podgorice ne možeš dobiti bolje.. bez nešto baš izbliza dje se vidi svega par objekata, i da je po mogućnosti oko rimskog trga...


----------



## filip__pg

Zato sto je PG na takvom mjestu dje je tesko izvuci dobar baner. Ovaj nije los ali opet nije za baner. Pola zgrada dolje je odsjeceno, vidi se dio Milenijuma i par solitera, bas bzv.

Zato kazem bolje je ne slati nista za sad, nego se prosipati sa losim banerima.


----------



## Mα®

Što se zalijepiste za Podgoricu... :nuts:

Treba promovisat prirodne ljepote Crne Gore, toga ne manjka... :cheers: Recimo most preko kanjona Tare.


----------



## smrdoljub

dao si mi ideju  ali nema bas dobrih kadrova...





























sa malo kontrasta










malo izostrena










ili sa jos kontrasta


----------



## smederevo991

Ovo zadnje kao iz nekog dobrog horor filma,salji.


----------



## smrdoljub

pitajte onda podgoricanina odakle mu slika... link

edit:

evo ga  link
je li dovoljno da se samo dostavi ovaj link ili treba i da se trazi dozvola autora?


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Most, broj 2 je jak


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

mislim da je jedinica bolja, jer se vidi rijeka, dubina kanjona a visina objekta


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Кец без грешке.


----------



## filip__pg

Prva slika :cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Мада ми је жао што не може и ова хорор варијанта, али шта ћеш.


----------



## Floydian

Шта мислите о овом банеру Чачка? Наравно, у већој резолуцији и прилагођен димензијама за банер...


----------



## smederevo991

Izgleda lepo ali ovakav miks dan/noc ne dolazi u obzir.


----------



## Floydian

Мени је због тога занимљива ова фотка...


----------



## Alterlee

smrdoljub said:


> ili sa jos kontrasta


Kako dobar baner!

:banana:


----------



## CrazySerb

Podseca na most iz "Evil Dead"-a ...


----------



## smrdoljub

sredio sam da bude 21.5. :cheers:


----------



## filip__pg

Taman pred sezonu


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

ovaj tvoj most crazy vise lici na onaj veliki most na maloj rijeci


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Dosadan ovaj današnji, nikako ne bih volio živiti u sličnim zgradama


----------



## filip__pg

Smederevo991 ovaj ti ide u flop 15


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Смедеревац сахранио Горицу 
Није толико лоша, само да је оштрија.


----------



## smederevo991

Iskreno ocekivao sam i losije ocene,s obzirom da nisam koristio nikakave posebne efekte.Kadar nije najbolji ali jebiga ne mogu da promenim pogled s prozora.

A ni ovi hejteri iz okoline Gorice mi nisu pomogli


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

E ovako, da ne bude, da trčim pred rudu i da postavljam sve i svašta za benner prije nego se konsultujem sa vama da onda sad ovdje postavim nešto, što trenutno ne želim da se postavi za baner, nego da predložim nešto na tu foru.

Znači ima li ko iz Nikšića ko mi, tj nama, za nas  da ufotka jednu veoma finu fotkicu koju ja nisam bio u mogućnosti danas jer sam samo iz automobila uhvatio ovakav kadar:









Znači (x2) treba nam neko da stane na ovo mjesto, tj. iza mene je neko brdo, uzvišenje, kako god, i kad bi se neko popeo na to brdašce ne previše, jer bi ova moja bila fenomenalna da sam je iz autobusa uslikao, a ovako iz automobila je preniska. 
Znači (x3) eto tako.  Bila bi extra panorama Nikšića sa Tvrđavom u prvom planu. Samo treba neko da stane preko puta tvrđave, malo se popne na brdašce i ufotka panoramicu za baner


----------



## filip__pg

Ja kad vidjeh ovo, reko nije valjda poslao


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Пераст није био одавно  :


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

a htio sam.. ali se bas nista ne vidi u pozadini i stvarno bi extra bilo da se neko može popet neđe da uvati ovo. ali ne da ispadne na kraju neka pticija perspektiva tvrđave nego da ona bude kao silueta..


----------



## smederevo991

prolaznikSRB said:


> Пераст није био одавно  :



Pa kad vec predlazes ovo daj neke obline a ne daske.:cheers:


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Hahaha pazi moj komentar ali do ptičije perspektive. I zamislite ga da je na baner Perasta :lol:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

smederevo991 said:


> Pa kad vec predlazes ovo daj neke obline a ne daske.:cheers:


Мани ти то, ова прва ми делује довољно обло.


----------



## Bojan9

Ok je ova prva cura, ali nije na za baner, treba da se istakne CG kao brdovita zemlja.


----------



## Метрополис

Šalji ovu


----------



## smrdoljub

pošalji, baš me interesuje kako bi prošla... inače, na slici je prčanj


----------



## smrdoljub

uz veliku pomoc efekata, pokusao sam da nesto izvucem iz ove mutne slike... budvanska rivijera


----------



## Floydian

^^

Сувише мрачно.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

smrdoljub said:


> uz veliku pomoc efekata, pokusao sam da nesto izvucem iz ove mutne slike... budvanska rivijera












a radim i noćnu verziju


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Лоше.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

a na noćnu sam svjetla prelose obavio.
za ovu dnevnu sto je stavih htio sam da recem kako moze bolje da se obavi i bolje a da je smrdoljubova prelosa


----------



## smrdoljub

ok, ja sam samo predlozio ovu sliku posto je odlican kadar... ako neko moze bolje, evo cijele...


----------



## Floydian

^^

Ништа од те фотке не може да се уради.


----------



## Bojan9

Znači iz ovog grada je ona čuvena salama : )))


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Treba malo sunca tu


----------



## ArchitectureSerbian

Opet predlažem malo RS, jer je jednom BL samo bila od kada sam aktivan na forumu, a bolja je nego ove zadnji 2, 3 dana slike


----------



## mile85

Dobar je kad nema boljeg , mozda izlazak sunca izvuce neku srednju ocenu ako uopste prodje.


----------



## Singidunum

Katastrofa kvalitet


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Sie katastoffen.


----------



## smrdoljub

po kvalitetu je u rangu mog predloga :lol:


----------



## Bojan9

A i ni na šta grad ne liči. Jedino je rijeka sexy, ali čim pogledaš desno postaneš tužan, a i ocjena bi bila slična : )))


----------



## CrazySerb

Kaj bi sa onim banerom Uzica?


----------



## Eeeee

Ваљда се аутор не јавља...штета


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Moj baner Skoplja.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

kad bi ova mogla u banner bilo bi extra.. tj. kad bi sve ovo moglo da stane.. a i ne vjerujem da bi dozvolu autora dobili.


----------



## Floydian

^^

Ништа на фотки не ваља осим Месеца и тог торња. Зграде се не виде, а те које се виде боље да се не виде. Чак ни братска солидарност давања 5 звезди за све наше банере не би помогла овде. Дао бих кечину као врата,са све коментаром.


----------



## Sawovsky

Meni se prva i treća najviše sviđaju.


----------



## Метрополис

Niko ne komentariše ovaj Warsaw skyline ? 

Definitivno su se probili u Evropi sad su u samom vrhu po brojci, pri tom ako im je vjerovat, ima još dosta U/C


----------



## CrazySerb

Moram reci, centar Varsave je toliko bezlican (iz svima poznatih razloga) tako da jedino sto njima preostaje i jeste gradnja nebodera.
U svakom drugom smislu, daleko je taj grad od, recimo, jednog Beograda.


----------



## Метрополис

CrazySerb bez uvrede, ali ako zažmurimo i poželimo da to bude tako, ne znači da stvarno jeste.

Prije si rekao za Barcelonu, Rim i Pariz da su ciganija i tako dalje. 

Taj bukački stav "Varšava je daleko od Beograda" je u najmanju ruku komičan u 2013. godini. Ajde da si to izjavio 1985, pa da te ozbiljno shvatim.


----------



## CrazySerb

Proveo sam skoro nedelju dana u Varsavi ove godine, treca poseta tom gradu od 2007-e.
Naravno da svako ima neka svoja ocekivanja i zapazanja, ovo je dakle samo moj utisak.

Da sad ne nebrajam, jedna stvar koja mi je upala o oci odmah - varsavske obale duz reke Vistule. Non-stop slusamo kako Beograd treba "spustiti na reke", ali ja bi rekao da je napsram Varsave, Beograd maltene vec pod vodom :nuts: Depresivno je koliko su slabo iskoristili potencijal tih obala - mislim da ni na groblju ne vlada takvo mrtvilo.

Inace, shvati me, iako mi se dopadaju varsavski neboderi, tesko ce mene to impresionirati. Pa vise se gradi trenutno u mojoj ulici ovde u Torontu.


----------



## Метрополис

Upravo zato i kažem, kad dođeš iz sjeverne amerike gdje su nepoderi počeli da se grade u 19. vijeku punom parom u istočnu evropu, i vidiš da se od poljoprivrednih zadruga mrdnulo do penjanja u visinu, nije baš "korektno" da diskredituješ to sa "daleko je to od Beograda".


----------



## Singidunum

Meni Varsava nije bezlicna, pritom ima i taj obnovljeni stari grad koji je kompaktna sredina. Ali ceo taj potez od starog grada do basti je bas lep http://goo.gl/maps/HIzTh pogledajte ovo na street view


----------



## CrazySerb

Ne razumes me, ja kad kazem "daleko od Beograda" ne mislim samo na ovu ispeglanu fasadu koja je nama prezentovana putem ovog banera, nego na citav taj, kako da kazem, gradski stih.


----------



## smederevo991

Za danasnji baner



> [5] Metrops on July 3, 2013 13:09:55
> Фашисты !



:cheers:


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Синги гласа 5/5 и мора да напомене да је из Србије uke:
Вређаш осећања милиона Срба који су патили због те одвратне творевине.


----------



## Singidunum

Nije patila Srbije zbog Amerike iz 19. veka nego zbog one posleratne. Kamo srece da se vrati ta Amerika.


----------



## smederevo991

Sjedinjene Americke Drzave se jos od osnivanja vode jednim misljenjem koje je konstanta u njihovoj politici do danasnjeg dana:a to je da su oni Bogom izabrani da vode svet sa zadatkom da osnuju jedno veliko slobodno carstvo(da,koristili su bas rec empire).Jedino za cime trebamo da zalimo je izolacionizam koji je takodje bio jedan od njihovih postulata,ali je zbog ekonomskih i drugih interesa postepeno nestao.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Singidunum said:


> Nije patila Srbije zbog Amerike iz 19. veka nego zbog one posleratne. Kamo srece da se vrati ta Amerika.


Aaaaa,ti si glasao za Ameriku iz 19. veka. Cool.


----------



## Singidunum

1886. je podignut spomenik.


----------



## Метрополис

Aooo a što i da je glasao 5 za Ameriku danas, ne dosađujte


----------



## smederevo991

Cuti ti redneku,video sam tvoj the south will rise again


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Slovenci ponovo pokidali sa banerom.
Svaka cast.

Kako su lepo obnovili ovaj Celjski zamak, a bio je u rusevinama...
Gledaj i uci Srbijo, kako se pazi na svoju zemlju, prirodu, sklad i kulturno nasledje.


----------



## Singidunum

^^


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^


----------



## Singidunum

^^


----------



## filip__pg

Pa jeste takav dogovor ali Aleksandra ocito boli k****.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Pitajte Singija on može da vidi editovane postove kako su izgledali i dokazaće vam da sam baner postavljao ovdje, ali niko nije postavio  A boli me k. kad niko ne postavlja ništa a sve i da postavi ne znam samo iz kojeg bi to ugla podgorica fino izgledala? Toliko puta sam pretraživao net i gledao lokacije u gradu za fotografisanje, ni iz aviona ne možeš normalnu fotku da okineš koja bi poslije kao baner mogla da se postavi.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Овим банером си ушао у легенду.


----------



## Метрополис

Al3XaNd4R said:


> Pitajte Singija on može da vidi editovane postove kako su izgledali i dokazaće vam da sam baner postavljao ovdje, ali niko nije postavio  A boli me k. kad niko ne postavlja ništa a sve i da postavi ne znam samo iz kojeg bi to ugla podgorica fino izgledala? Toliko puta sam pretraživao net i gledao lokacije u gradu za fotografisanje, ni iz aviona ne možeš normalnu fotku da okineš koja bi poslije kao baner mogla da se postavi.


Pa si postavio pobjednka flop 15. Super. Dokazao si svoju stvar.


----------



## filip__pg

Al3XaNd4R said:


> Pitajte Singija on može da vidi editovane postove kako su izgledali i dokazaće vam da sam baner postavljao ovdje, ali niko nije postavio  A boli me k. kad niko ne postavlja ništa a sve i da postavi ne znam samo iz kojeg bi to ugla podgorica fino izgledala? Toliko puta sam pretraživao net i gledao lokacije u gradu za fotografisanje, ni iz aviona ne možeš normalnu fotku da okineš koja bi poslije kao baner mogla da se postavi.


Pa bas zbog toga sto se ne moze napraviti dobar baner ne treba uopste slati Podgoricu to smo ranije utvrdili, a ti vec 2-3 put saljes baner za flop 15. 

Valjda nije poenta da pokazemo grad u najgorim mogucim fotkama.

Edit: Iz ovog komentara mi je sve jasno...



> Al3XaNd4R on September 2, 2013 06:52:14
> xD Meni bitno da idu moje slike  A ovo je manje vi[e prava slika Podgorice, sve ostalo je Fotošop!


----------



## CrazySerb

Oj vej


----------



## Метрополис

Podgorica se mogla odlično prikazati sa bannerom, da prođe sa nekom bzv srednjom ocjenom, međutim poenta je da se nimalo ne potrudiš, skineš sliku sa neta, kropuješ i pošalješ... Mrkli mrak, dva telefonska stuba, europakt, i dva blizanca u centru, i nekakva bijela mrlja za koju treba neko da pretpostavi da je most.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Железнички контактни водови, немој тако.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Ma jedino pametno sto je neko umeo da posalje su ostrva u zalivu. Niko nista ne postavlja. Jes da sam i ja imao Rijeku Crnojevića ali jasno je da su ovi soliteri jedan od malobrojnih skajskrapera. 

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using Tapatalk 2

edit: Najmanji mi je problem da uzmem drugi acc da postavim baner sa njega. Imam i tamo dovoljno komentara da učestvujem u dodavanju banera.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Дечко је друштвено ангажован, а ви га нападате hno:


----------



## filip__pg

Ne mijenja se vlast sa slanjem najgrdjih banera na SSC niti zato sluzi ovaj forum. A stalo nam je i za Podgoricu i za ostale gradove sto mozes da vidis na svakoj temi o izgradnji. Ne valja ti tolika mrznja, izbaci to iz sebe.


----------



## Метрополис

Bože kakva tema za jedan sajt o urbanizmu i za banner čija je svrha dekorativna, po mogućnosti da se uklopi u naziv sajta.


----------



## montesky

Iskreno, sokirao sam se danas kada sam vidio da je Aleksandar po treci put izbacio KATASTROFALAN baner! Ocjene banera najbolje govore da je moj stav samo jedan u moru istovjetnih. Jos kada je po drugi put napravio sprdnju odje je konstatovano da je bolje da nema reklame ako je vec reklama losa. Singi, od tebe se ocekuje da kontaktiras odgovorne moderatore i upozoris ih na "najljepseg, a vidju mene" lika, ocigledno da se sa njim ne mozemo interno dogovoriti ni oko cega. Znaci, druze Aleksandre, ti zivis u iluziji na vise nivoa, cudan si, egocentrican bez ikakvog osnova, nekreativan i bez ikakvog dara. Budi mi pozdravljen!


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

kakva iluzija. dovoljno sam aktivan koliko meni to odgovara.
pratim teme koje mene interesuju, kome ne odgovaram ja kao učesnik ovog foruma, nek me ignoriše. Imate dugme u podešavanja. Vrlo je korisno kad vam neko ide na k----.


----------



## CrazySerb

Dobro bre ljudi, ne preterujte. Baner kao baner, danas tu, sutra ne.


----------



## Singidunum

Fali mu jedno mesto da udje u Top 10. Otpozadi.


----------



## Galaksar

Iskreno zgranuo sam se kada sam usao na forum i video banner Podgorice.
Generalno grad ima problem da od njega ne moze da se napravi kvalitetan banner a i sto bi kada Crna Gora ima toliko lepota koje mogu da se pokazu,ko hoce da vidi Podgoricu neka otkuca na pretrazivacu normalno je da ima dovoljno materijala za adekvatno informisanje.
Mada gledajuci sa druge strane top 100 i flop 15 je ono sto ljudi posecuju jer imaju direktan link a i to drustvo flop 15 nije ni malo lose,Gronigen,Hong Kong,Dominikanska Republika,Mendoza itd. opet ako se covek vodi onim da je svaka reklama korisna reklama,bolje i u najgorih 15 nego u gomili proseka koje niko nikad nece videti posle tog dana koliko ce provesti na banneru foruma,prvi sam proguglao svaki grad u flop 15.:lol:


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

eto


----------



## Boza KG

Шта мислите за Зворник?




























http://zvornikturizam.org/site/galerija/panorama-zvornika/


----------



## Метрополис

Jel to još jedan za flop 10 ?


----------



## Bojan9

Nemoj Božo, molim te


----------



## Nicisyyo




----------



## Bojan9

Error! No skyscrapers found.


----------



## Cefa

Pokušaj za Niš, samo što ne mogu da nadjem ovu sliku u boji


----------



## smederevo991

Sto se mene tice i ovako je mocna.


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Шаљи.


----------



## Cefa

Ako se slažete kontaktiraću sa autorom slike da tražim dozvolu pa da šaljemo


----------



## Galaksar

Ne znam,mozda je vec bila ova slika u predlozima.
Sta mislite o ovome ?  bilo bi jos bolje kada bi i tvrdjava mogla da se uhvati u kadar.


----------



## Bojan9

Bila već u predlozima, koliko se sjećam kad se dovede u baner dimanzije postaje dosta slaba.


----------



## Galaksar

Da da,sada sam se setio da je bila u predlozima

upravo sam kod Charlsa Cathera (ko ne zna neka prelista par stranica teme drugi o nama) video ovu sliku.
Znam da se trazi scyscraper sto je i u samom imenu foruma ali da bi dosao do scyscrapera mora od necega da se pocne,mi smo poceli od ovakvih brvnara i koliba.

Kako bi ova slika izgledala u dimenziji za banner ?


----------



## EagleX

Sta mislite o Palicu?


----------



## makimax

Slicica je lepa ali 4 camca,toranj i lepe boje......mislim da nije bas materijal za baner.


----------



## Singidunum

Mutno


----------



## smederevo991

Odlican kadar,mada nisam siguran za kvalitet,zato sto gledam sa laptopa koji i nema bas neki display,tako da procenite sami.










Izostrena malo


----------



## smederevo991

A nadjoh i ovo


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Пошаљи неку од прве две.


----------



## Singidunum

Obe su mutne


----------



## smederevo991

Meni ova druga izgleda ostrije od prve.

A ova ?


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Та није мутна, али нема Храм. Без Храма не ваља.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Jesi li ti corav?

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using Tapatalk


----------



## prolaznikSRB

vlada_Ilina_h2o said:


> Sta je to?


Од облика препознајем само рекламу за Бекс.


----------



## Singidunum

Метрополис;109454303 said:


> Kao neka plavičasta usijana masa koja se odjednom okrene i nestane


Beskrajan, plavi krug. I u njemu zvezda.


----------



## filip__pg

Singidunum said:


> Zato je poslao ovo


Ucini da se ovo nikad ne pojavi na baneru, o svemocni Singidunume


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Ko je to slao?


----------



## smederevo991

Метрополис;109454303 said:


> Kao neka plavičasta usijana masa koja se odjednom okrene i nestane



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Odličan današnji baner.. Morah da ga pohvalim.. Vala da ste ne znam kakvi mrzitelji Albanije ne možete mu jedinicu dati..


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> Beskrajan, plavi krug. I u njemu zvezda.












:lol:


----------



## smederevo991

Kako vam se cini ovo ?










Da cimam autora,taman da okacimo za 13. ?


----------



## pipistrel

Чини нам се одлично!


----------



## smederevo991

Poslah Janu PM,cekam odgovor.Inace procaskah sad sa autorom slike,Igorom Markovim,kaze da cesto posecuje SSC


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

trojka jer je naški.. inače ne znam ni da li bi i dvojku dao tom baneru. Ne vidi se cijeli toranj. mnogo dima, samo krovovi se vide.. Ovo je Subotica bješe? Već je jednom bila slična samo dnevna, i preloše je prošla.


----------



## smederevo991

Okle tebi obraz da govoris o bannerima,meni nije jasno...


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Значи Црногорцима се не свиђа (Шта они знају шта је Суботица). Ваљда ће Маџари да извуку просек


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

baner je nikakav


----------



## EagleX

Al3XaNd4R said:


> trojka jer je naški.. inače ne znam ni da li bi i dvojku dao tom baneru. Ne vidi se cijeli toranj. mnogo dima, samo krovovi se vide.. Ovo je Subotica bješe? Već je jednom bila slična samo dnevna, i preloše je prošla.


Nije "prelose" prosla, zapravo je dosta dobro prosla (sudeci po komentarima posto tada glasanje nije bilo moguce zbog nekih tehnickih problema).

Nasao sam ga.


----------



## smederevo991

Kad su nasi baneri,vecito neki tehnicki problemi,kao prosli put sa onim Beogradskim koji sam ja slao.Elem,Jan je prihvatio,tako da sprem'te se sprem'te da glasate sutra


----------



## Singidunum

14. je baner


----------



## smederevo991

Pa da,ja sam poruku napisao 13. januara,17 minuta posle ponoci


----------



## prolaznikSRB

Супер смо прошли са Суботицом, чудо да није било спама од западних и јужних суседа. Једни ваљда зато што има и њихових доста тамо, а други јер ни не знају да је СУ у Србији.


----------



## makimax

A koja je tajna namera tvog trolovanja tamo? Da madjari nagrnu sa peticama?


----------



## Притвореник

Ево за 21. мај а ?


----------



## filip__pg

Bolje onda da ide za 12 maj.


----------



## Bojan9

Jes', šta će srpska crkva za Dan nezavisnosti CG


----------



## Метрополис

Kakve ima veze koja crkva koristi manastir.


----------



## Притвореник

Метрополис;111751131 said:


> Kakve ima veze koja crkva koristi manastir.


Баш. 
На територији Црне Горе је.


----------



## filip__pg

Метрополис;111751131 said:


> Kakve ima veze koja crkva koristi manastir.


Sto uradi Beograd od Bojana, sto se desilo sa onim finim momkom hno:


----------



## Метрополис

Terazijski...

Nego, mi bogami planiramo ka da zanimaju Jana državni praznici. Bači to bilo kad samo daj bolju rezoluciju prolaznike, i nemoj da te čekam puno no odma to završi


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Znam da ne volite moje banere, ali ja volim i dalje da pokušavam..


----------



## Госпоџа

Не.


----------



## Eeeee

Моје неко скромно мишљење је да је боље да не шаљеш то...


----------



## Притвореник

Има ту потенцијала, али као да нешто фали.
Ту си Александре, још мало.


----------



## makimax

Daj ne zajebavaj coveka,skoro da post nisam stavio na ignore...


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Ma nisam ni mislio da šaljem.. Ni meni se ne sviđa, nego tražim savršen ugao  Pa lupim neku "panoramicu" pa gledam poslije na šta liči..


----------



## Притвореник

makimax said:


> Daj ne zajebavaj coveka,skoro da post nisam stavio na ignore...


Реално да нема силних кранова, да има више лепших зграда и да је бољи угао, слика би била сасвим ок.


----------



## Госпоџа

Кад сам видео данашњи банер одмах сам помислио: ,,Овај Вонсан желим да посетим што пре!"

Међутим, у међувремену сам сазнао да је то једна отужна, затоврена и сива провинција на мору у Северној Кореји.

И помислио сам: ,,Овде желим да се преселим и живим до краја живота."

Како диван град, неописиво леп и пријатан:


----------



## smederevo991

Iz ovog ugla malko vuce na Rijeku, sa ovim soliterima po brdima.


----------



## smrdoljub

i sto je bilo na kraju sa ostrogom? hocemo li jos koju pred sezonu?


----------



## smrdoljub

i jos po nesto... bigovo, przno, rafailovici


----------



## CrazySerb

Prva, naravno.


----------



## pipistrel

Бигово, колико ли сам пута био тамо.


----------



## nocturne81

Moja fotka danas na baneru


----------



## makimax

Danasnji baner je izuzetan.


----------



## smrdoljub

imam dozvolu


----------



## makimax

Trebalo mi je minut da skontam sta je ovo u gro planu .


----------



## Дisiдent

Што, ниси редован на Могрену?


----------



## filip__pg

Moze, salji


----------



## smrdoljub

bice 18.11.


----------



## filip__pg

2000-ti baner :cheers:


----------



## Nicisyyo

Mislim da je ova prva baš dobra (limanski park, liman, most i tvrđava) pa ako se neko slaže možemo poslati, nije odavno bio grad iz Srbije :wave:


----------



## makimax

Slabo se tu sta vidi....mi koji znamo sta gledamo prepoznajemo ali oni koji ne,tesko...


----------



## dedonja

Можда овај део да исечеш, ако је добра резолуција


----------



## Nicisyyo

los je kvalitet


----------



## dedonja

Највише што сам извукао










Превише тмине у ваздуху


----------



## Дisiдent

Дисидент спасио Божић :lol: 

:bowtie:


----------



## pipistrel

Колико глупог и кварног света у коментарима за банер.


----------



## Дisiдent

Сремски Карловци:


----------



## smederevo991

Бљак. Сремски Карловци могу, и морају боље.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ако може боље ти приложи.


----------



## Дisiдent

Панчево.


----------



## Bu rsone

Ovo može na dan Černobiljske katastrofe - 26.4.


----------



## Дisiдent

Ћемо ову за банер, није био Бг одавно  ?


----------



## Дisiдent

Ћете ближе или даље или?


----------



## smederevo991

Лепа је, али би могли и нешто овако


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

A sto su nam komsije danas izule sa banerom...


----------



## smrdoljub

za sutra sam spremio jedno iznenadjenje


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Ajmo za 21. Maj da rezervišemo neki?
Da napravimo neko mini takmičenje do polovine aprila, glasamo tu međusobno koji bi bio najljepši i taj da šaljemo? Šta mislite?


----------



## direktor

Krejzi kanadjanin kad vidi avatar ima odma da ide na avion za tv a sta je 21 maja evo prrasta zar nije preblizu


----------



## smrdoljub

u pravu je direktor, da ne gubimo sad vrijeme na trazenje slika, glasanje, dozvole itd., rezervisao sam sveti stefan za taj dan...










pa sledece godine na vrijeme da se sjetimo


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

A bio je Sveti Stefan više puta. Više sam mislio da nabavimo neku panoramicu da se i zastava fino može uočiti ili tako nešto. Nikad nije kasno, mogli smo odabrati ili ovo tvoje rješenje da bude baner ako ne nađemo ništa drugo a kod Jana smo mogli da tražimo taj 21. Maj da bude rezervisan pa dok ne nađemo nešto za taj datum. Al' jbg sad. I sad mi pade na pamet zbog jubilarnosti inače ne moramo uopšte...

I ovaj mi je pomalo u mom Troll stilu, ništa specijalno.


----------



## smrdoljub

ako imas neki bolji predlog, daj da vidimo... ne vjerujem da ce biti neki problem da se zamijeni...


----------



## Дisiдent

Шаљи.


----------



## Дisiдent

Београд је свет.


----------



## Nicisyyo

Odličan :cheers:


----------



## Rascian

Verovatno najbolji Bg banner do sada. Steta sto zbog zapustenosti, prljavstine.. moramo da se uzdamo jedino u nocne snimke


----------



## CrazySerb

Uff, kakav bi ovo baner bio...


----------



## Дisiдent

Која је то варош?


----------



## smrdoljub

^^

niksic... mada suvise je mracna, osim ulicne rasvjete nista se ne razaznaje...


----------



## pozor

Kako talijani profi troluju komšije za baner.


----------



## smrdoljub

da je srece pa da ukinu komentare... samo sto u tom slucaju niko to ne bi otvarao...


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Možda dobijemo baner sa ovakvim pogledom ovih dana. Što mislite? Vidi se i u pozadini soliter kod hotela Podgorica. Ovako iz vazduha sve izgleda blizu.


----------



## Bez_imena

23. septembra ide nas baner :banana:

Prema mojoj proceni to ce biti nas najbolji baner ikada! 

Namerno necu da podelim sliku, strpite se.


----------



## Nicisyyo

Dobar je baner samo šteta što se ne vidi krst. U komentarima pišu da je slika editovana u ps-u odnosno da je crkva nalepljena naknadno  Mada stvarno valjda zbog osvetljenja i kontrasta uzgleda malo 3d.


----------



## Salaguer

Bella esa cúpula de la iglesia estilo serbo-bizantino de Saint Sava en Belgrado. Me encanta. Felicidades. kay:

Desde Penonomé, República de Panamá.


----------



## Bez_imena

Bile su dve verzije u opciji, Jan je izabrao 1.


1.









2.









http://www.tob.rs/images/slider/city-break.jpg


----------



## Bela Sova

Drenicaku said:


>


Албанци су предложили Приштину, а ја сам се сетио Београда:










Мало да оживим тему, децембар полако пролази и треба на време да нађемо слику за Божић.

Зезнуо ме Photobucket... опет.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ne mogu da verujem da niko ne komentariše Manasiju


----------



## Grejv

Шта има да се коментарише, људи испод банера су све рекли  а и оцена је скоро па одлична, штета што увек има комплексаша који дају кеца...


----------



## Дisiдent

Није што је наш, али најлепши манастир на свету.


----------



## ww87

Zna li neko što pročelje nije obnovljeno u potpunosti?


----------



## smrdoljub

31.01 ide, po mom misljenju, prvi banner podgorice koji peticama necemo morati da vadimo iz flop 15 :lol:










Full size slika


----------



## filip__pg

Mozda je Milenijum previse okinut, osim toga solidan je baner. Mada kad pogledam malo bolje slika je malo mutna.


----------



## Grejv

Онако просек банер, реално за 4...


----------



## smrdoljub

filip__pg said:


> Mozda je Milenijum previse okinut, osim toga solidan je baner. Mada kad pogledam malo bolje slika je malo mutna.


e jbg... morao sam da biram ili milenijum+gradiliste+park ili moraca+zgrade  original je mutan, a nisam htio da previse silujem izostravanje...


----------



## CrazySerb

E svasta....bas kad je gore najlepsi baner od pocetka godine, ne moze da se glasa?


----------



## Дisiдent

Фина слика.


----------



## filip__pg

Merry Christmas


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Evo baš gledam...


----------



## Дisiдent

Ако, од вишка промоције глава не боли


----------



## smrdoljub

konacno se moze ponovo glasati za banere :banana: evo i linka za pg


----------



## Grejv

Е јбг ко ће сад да мота уназад то Титограда...


----------

